# OFFICIAL 2013 Mini Secret Reaper Sign Up and Discussion



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking this on, Saki!! I am totally stoked! I'll be PMing you tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Thank you so much for taking this on, Saki!! I am totally stoked! I'll be PMing you tomorrow for sure!!


you bet i am so stocked about this also


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Wooooo hoooooo!!!!! Thanks saki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like fun! I got active too late last year for the big one, so I'd be interested to give it a try. I'm in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited to do this we are going to have a blast and get a halloween fix at the same time LOL


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I am signing up for this one. This shall be awesome.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks to be a good crew we're gathering for this thus far.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

aaaah halloween, only 6 more months!

afraid im gonna have to sit this reaper out due to lack of funds, but definitely will follow the thread to see what sort of goodies people are receiving.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is going to be a great, mid-year warm up for the season. I'm super excited about it. I'm sure the wife will want in as soon as I show this to her.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooh! I loved it so much last year, I want in on the mini too! At work now, will have to send info and do my likes/dislikes later. 

"I'll be back..."


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

How interesting, and good on ya. Going to have to sit this one out, as well...but I'll be at my usual place at the bar if anyone needs something to help with the waiting.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It even makes me more excited to see peeps as excited as me on this one. 
YAAAA


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you dear Auditor for the heads up this will be a blast. Halloween is year round for me and i never really stop making things that go bump in the night, Somebody may just get Glitter Bombed!! (MUAHAHAHAHAaa)Sorry cant contain my self  HAPPY reaping!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I like glitter bombing, lol!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK it's official, just signed up! Yay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> OK it's official, just signed up! Yay!


yaaaaa 

its going to be so much fun


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

SAKI....... can I have my victim? pretty please. If not I shall recruit the peeps with the glitter bombs. Muahahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> SAKI....... can I have my victim? pretty please. If not I shall recruit the peeps with the glitter bombs. Muahahahaha



Hey peeps since this is the mini one I am changing the final day to sign up to 4/19/2013 that way i can get your victims out to you by friday night 4/19/2013 and you will have weekend to start on your victims


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

SWEET!!

VICTIM victim ViCtIm vIcTiM!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Hey peeps since this is the mini one I am changing the final day to sign up to 4/19/2013 that way i can get your victims out to you by friday night 4/19/2013 and you will have weekend to start on your victims


That's cool. I can be patient.....NAH!....VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay i love glitter bombs.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! I am sooo in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so excited to do this


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

OK I am in. Being fairly new here I was pretty curious about the Secret Reaper thing I read about and it looks like a blast. The only thing is my $ limit will be a bit higher as everything in Canada is twice more expensive than the States but it will even out in the end I am sure! I'm pretty excited!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got the list updated WHOOT


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> OK I am in. Being fairly new here I was pretty curious about the Secret Reaper thing I read about and it looks like a blast. The only thing is my $ limit will be a bit higher as everything in Canada is twice more expensive than the States but it will even out in the end I am sure! I'm pretty excited!!!


Glad you joined in this is so much fun you will love it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh cool,, I am in! just sent my PM!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just sent my PM to saki.girl. I'll be joining the fun this time.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I'm super excited about it. I'm sure the wife will want in as soon as I show this to her.


yes as you say the wife want's in.  Thanks for showing me hun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> yes as you say the wife want's in.  Thanks for showing me hun.


so glad you guys are in whoot


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

OK, I'm in, I sent my PM.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting so excited for this  Friday evening I will get your victims out to you all. 
There is still plenty of time for others to join in on the fun with us


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checked in on this one and I'm so excited to see all the new sign ups! Really great turn out so far for April. Oh, dear victim, you don't have a clue what's in store for you. This fix has to last another 6 months.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Just checked in on this one and I'm so excited to see all the new sign ups! Really great turn out so far for April. Oh, dear victim, you don't have a clue what's in store for you. This fix has to last another 6 months.


I so agree lol  come on friday


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in!!!!!! Pm ing my info now.!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am eager to begin creating in my evil lab! I may get started on the base for something today. It's that kind of thing that can be formatted to fit any theme, so once I get my victim I can finish to match their exact wishes. HAPPY! I love this place, no one thinks I am a freak for "already" thinking about Halloween!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Is It Friday Yet?!!!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> HAPPY! I love this place, no one thinks I am a freak for "already" thinking about Halloween!


"Already"? 

Are you saying you stopped at some point?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL! 

No CDW, I never stop, but "already" is bad enough for my very normal friends and family! 
They think I'm strange....
I'm cool with it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, I got started on something. Obviously without a victim in mind I cannot do too much. This netting though, was bright white. To that, I say BOO! So it went into my sink with water and assorted paints to be properly distressed. So far, so good. Yes, I am crazy, but I have a plan! That makes it all OK, right? 


















((And no, I cannot tell you what I have in mind for this!))


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

byondbzr said:


> LOL!
> 
> No CDW, I never stop, but "already" is bad enough for my very normal friends and family!
> They think I'm strange....
> I'm cool with it!


Have you noticed that you are happier than your "normal friends"? During my walk through life I have observed that those who have developed a means of venting their creativity, say Halloween and act upon it no matter the time of year are much happier than alot of the so called normal people just doing their jobs day in and day out. So my advice to all is get out there and trick or treat all year long and be happy!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

This really is the most fun I have ever had with a hobby.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Being creative is definitely "my happy"! The people I know who don't have hobbies or interests of any kind are the ones who are always stressed out/grumpy/etc...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> OK, I got started on something. Obviously without a victim in mind I cannot do too much. This netting though, was bright white. To that, I say BOO! So it went into my sink with water and assorted paints to be properly distressed. So far, so good. Yes, I am crazy, but I have a plan! That makes it all OK, right?
> 
> View attachment 152296
> 
> ...


very cool 
i started a few things also that can then make to the theam my Victim is doing


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Friday is getting closer................ I am ready bring on my victim...................


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> LOL!
> 
> No CDW, I never stop, but "already" is bad enough for my very normal friends and family!
> They think I'm strange....
> I'm cool with it!


Strange is good, and i am used to the strange looks and odd/uncomfortable questions. YOU ARE NOT ALONE  and what is this normal you speak of?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whut!?!  A mini reaper in April?!

I'm in, I'm in!!! _*Tanna doing a happy dance*_

uh-oh, not too much Halloween stuff on the shelves yet and I'm not very artistic when it comes to making things, but I can be creative, I'll come up with something. I'm in, I'm in!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will be signing in....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm in! Sooooo.. What's up?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I'm in! Sooooo.. What's up?


almost friday cant wait to start on my victims special box of goodies


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be signing up too. Just need to do some serious thinking about my likes and dislikes. Might give my Pinterest info too just incase my reaper is interested. I know it helped me a lot with SR last time!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooh good idea Beautifulnightmare i didnt think about that


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer to Friday whoot .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yeah, pinterest is a great idea. need to remember to go put that on my list.

that being said:::::: 


victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim,, oh yeah, did I forget to say I WANT MY VICTIIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am ready to stalk in mean research my victim. OH WAIT!!!! I don't have one yet. Hurry up Friday and Saki be ready to be bombarded at 5:01pm. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I am ready to stalk in mean research my victim. OH WAIT!!!! I don't have one yet. Hurry up Friday and Saki be ready to be bombarded at 5:01pm. LOL


haha i will be ready haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I will be signing up too. Just need to do some serious thinking about my likes and dislikes. Might give my Pinterest info too just incase my reaper is interested. I know it helped me a lot with SR last time!


glad your thinking of joining ya pintesst is a great idea


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so excited cant wait  already bought the box that all the goodies are going into. a glitter baggie here a glitter baggie there. WOOT!! 
Here Victim Victim Victim


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in
Thanks Saki.girl


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting even more excited as we get closer to Friday still time to join in the fun everyone


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I Know And I Can't Stand It.... I want to start now but I don't know the victim. I have tons of ideas but every time I think of something new I have to pull back and WAIT!!! Sheesh this is hard on the system.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Katster said:


> I Know And I Can't Stand It.... I want to start now but I don't know the victim. I have tons of ideas but every time I think of something new I have to pull back and WAIT!!! Sheesh this is hard on the system.



It's okay Katster, You can pretend that I am your victim and make me something so it will not be so hard on your system.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> It's okay Katster, You can pretend that I am your victim and make me something so it will not be so hard on your system.


Ok I already "pretended" to go look at your likes and dislikes and you would be perfect to pretend to make stuff for!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Right there with you guys ready ready ready


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

less than 2 days now CAN"T Wait!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got all the names so far ready to draw victims  
not to late for anyone else to join in on the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

teaser pic oh who ever my victim is i will be turning this into something cool for you


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saki, you are a tease! And you do make cool stuff.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> teaser pic oh who ever my victim is i will be turning this into something cool for you


It's for me. Wooohooo it's for me.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> teaser pic oh who ever my victim is i will be turning this into something cool for you


My wife looked over my shoulder to see what I was looking at and said, "I could live there." LOL.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Come on tomorrow already. VICTIM


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> My wife looked over my shoulder to see what I was looking at and said, "I could live there." LOL.


oh man so could i LOL


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Is it Friday yet? Is it Friday yet? Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

It's Friday Eve, everyone!! That's close enough right? Prepare the glitter bombs!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

glitter bombs.....check. clock set.....check. bartender ready (for stressing out waiting)......check. Getting my victim......priceless


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot got more peeps joining . not to late to join in peeps


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> It's Friday Eve, everyone!! That's close enough right? Prepare the glitter bombs!!





LadySherry said:


> glitter bombs.....check. clock set.....check. bartender ready (for stressing out waiting)......check. Getting my victim......priceless


i do so hope one of you is my Victim  got a glitter bomb enough for two 
Not much longer now yay!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

getting so excited and started a few things today that i think anyone would love


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> i do so hope one of you is my Victim  got a glitter bomb enough for two
> Not much longer now yay!!!


 You better be careful what u wish for. You don't live that far from me. I might have to deliver in person. LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> You better be careful what u wish for. You don't live that far from me. I might have to deliver in person. LOL


muahahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Friday Friday Friday


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it terrible i am considering going to bed at 9:30 just so that I'll have less time awake before Friday? Haha. This is going to be a blast. Look out, dear victim, there are surprises coming for you very soon...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Almost! So close! Just a few more hours! Must hold on... Soon victim soon!

VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Is it terrible i am considering going to bed at 9:30 just so that I'll have less time awake before Friday? Haha. This is going to be a blast. Look out, dear victim, there are surprises coming for you very soon...


LOL no not at all


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim!
Can't wait!
Soon....
Mwah-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

victim please! I have been pretty dang good today.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I decided to sign up at the last minute. I like Halloween projects. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

It's...Friday!!! VIC-TIM VIC-TIM...everybody!! VIC-TIM VIC-TIM VIC-TIM!!!! (Insert hysterical laughter here)


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy Friday! Now, to wait impatiently for my victim's name... Grrrrr!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok peeps down to few hours cut off is at one then i will get people there victims shortly after whoot .
anyone still wants to join in with us let me know ASAP.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Woohoo! I am getting in the mood by burning ScentSationals Vanilla Pumpkin Cream in my wax burner. Sooooooo good! Love me some fall/Halloween scents!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Woohoo! I am getting in the mood by burning ScentSationals Vanilla Pumpkin Cream in my wax burner. Sooooooo good! Love me some fall/Halloween scents!


oh i am going to have to try that one have not yet


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok let's see Saki is in Cal. and I am in Texas that means I can expect my victim at 3:01pm. I need to find something to occupy my time til then. Hmmmmmm...... VIC TIM VIC TIM VIC TIM VIC TIM


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

V
i
c
t
i
m
!

V
i
c
t
i
m
!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm more than ready!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Eeeeegads. Time difference means I won't get my victim until after 4pm!!! Yuk.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Watching amityville horror to pass the time. I forgot about the time difference. I should have started rose red :/


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

VIC TIM! VICTIM! VIC TIM!
victim victim victim victim!
VIC TIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This day is going by so slowly!

VIC TIM! VICTIM! VIC TIM!
victim victim victim victim!
VIC TIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

V. I. C. T. I. M. !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

2 hrs to go and victims will be sent whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

yay!
VIC TIM!
yay!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Woohoo! I'll be at work so I'll have to sneak a peaky online as soon as I can. So what if I get in trouble, it's IMPORTANT! lol.......


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

The timing of this is great too, tomorrow my mom and I are hitting Hobby Lobby in the morning. That gives me the evening to brainstorm and make a shopping list so I can cobble together something creepy for my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

30 min whoot


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

waiting patiently. *****thumps foot on ground waiting for my inbox to say I have a message.
Saki........... are you ready?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its victim time i will start sending pms now


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

woohoo! standing by.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! Got my victim. Oh man what a victim. Since I am going to Hauntcon next weekend I shall be on the lookout for that "Special" item.
LET THE STALKING BEGIN!!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so excited!! My dear victim, stalking is but a formality at this point. Upon reading your name I instantly knew what I'd be sending you. Now to get to work...ooh I think you're gonna love this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok all victims have been sent if i have forgotten anyone please let me know. I am 99 percent sure i got everyone  
but just in case. 
now time to have fun


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Saki.Girl I got my victim now to get what is in my head and make it real!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hee hee hee... Dearest victim, I am going to have way too much fun with you!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a victim....now to start the torture!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes! I got my victim's name! Now to start stalking um, researching them!
Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so got some great ideas for my victim whoot this is going to be a blast let the creativity start


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Awww... I missed this by 5 hrs and 20 minutes! That's what I get for being MIA for too long  Anyway... I had a blast during the last reaper so, this one will be fun to watch anyway  Lots of pics please!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh dear victim- time to play and time to stalk!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got my victim! This will be quite fun. I have lots of ideas already. They have great themes.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hahahahaaaa i got my Victim


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, Victim... what shall I get you...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

LadySherry said:


> WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! Got my victim. Oh man what a victim. Since I am going to Hauntcon next weekend I shall be on the lookout for that "Special" item.
> LET THE STALKING BEGIN!!!!!


I hope that mean you are shopping for me!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Just checked my email and got my victim's name. Now I can start making stuff.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear Victim,

You are going to die. Yes, you will really die when you see what I got this morning. I am going to make one of your special requests come true, no matter what it takes! I am listening to my Halloween playlist on Spotify and I am so in the mood to work my magic... Actually, I think I can get "the goods" all cut and prepped up today, and finish it tomorrow. Then it will be time for project number TWO...


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Got my victim to, oh this should be fun. Time to play!!!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahaha I have one project done and one 1/2 done... and I hate waiting for stuff to dry!!! No matter what it is be it glue, paint, clay or whatever medium it always takes forever to dry!!!! Sorry victim no hints for you! But I will tell you I haven't had this much fun in ages. It is always a treat to do stuff for other people but this is a whole different thing not knowing the poor soul!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim Muahahahahaaaa that is all


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I been stalking my victim and lots of others today just to keep my victim guessing! Hehehe! So fun! So many frighteningly wonderful ideas are swarming through my head. Hmmmm...... I love it here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have gotten a bunch done for my victim having a blast .. now back to creating more


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki, I have to send some props (no, not haunted props) your way - not only did you put together this mini SR for everyone, but you got everyone's name out on Friday. Bravo!! Time to start stalking.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, I have to send some props (no, not haunted props) your way - not only did you put together this mini SR for everyone, but you got everyone's name out on Friday. Bravo!! Time to start stalking.


thank you was very happy to do it


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Dearest victim,
I shall be sending you a stick.
Druidess


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Dearest victim,
> I shall be sending you a stick.
> Druidess


is it a boom stick from S Mart?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> is it a boom stick from S Mart?


Not a broomstick. Merely a stick off of a tree. (Ok, fine MAYBE it will be turned into something else entirely, but it really is just a stick at this point)


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Druidess said:


> Not a broomstick. Merely a stick off of a tree. (Ok, fine MAYBE it will be turned into something else entirely, but it really is just a stick at this point)[
> 
> A stick....... Such possibilities.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

you tease, lol


Druidess said:


> Dearest victim,
> I shall be sending you a stick.
> Druidess


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Sticks are awesome. I enjoy sticks. ...


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Muahahaha....my poor little victim. I do hope your heart can handle this. Sticks and stones, after all...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohm Druidess,, this sounds so interesting!!!!!! hummmm I could do alot of evil things with a stick,,,,,,,

I actually have ideas for my victim,,, after some careful research,, found just what I was looking for,, muhaaaaaa,,, look out victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My brain is over heating!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Victim... I know I said no hints but I just can't help it. It involves hair and teeth!!! I have actually finished 3 projects and I haven't left the house for 48 hours. One will scare the bejeesuz out of ya, one is so one of a kind even I want to keep it and one you will hold dear to your heart...Hahaha how's that for not giving any hints!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh man, I missed this by 3 days!!! Oh well, I will still enjoy seeing everyone's gifts.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim... I went shopping at Goodwill yesterday and found a few things for you.

Love, Me


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim what a great weekend it was got a lot done for you. Now bring on next weekend for have much more planed.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the amount of banter going on in this thread. Teasers are fun. Every one of you makes me wonder...."am I your victim"


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so glad I bought extra crafting supplies during the last Halloween season for my "projects bin." They are coming in handy now!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> I am so glad I bought extra crafting supplies during the last Halloween season for my "projects bin." They are coming in handy now!


I did too, however I recently moved so my project for today is to rearrange the garage to see if I can't find them


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, Brimston3, at least you have an excuse for not being able to find things, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So glad we did this. I was not really feeling Halloween but that has all changed in very high swing now . Can not wait to get home and work on more stuff for my victim hehe


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see the teaser pics


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Dear Victim... I went shopping at Goodwill yesterday and found a few things for you.
> 
> Love, Me


 i love goodwill !!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

mSaki.Girl said:


> So glad we did this. I was not really feeling Halloween but that has all changed in very high swing now . Can not wait to get home and work on more stuff for my victim hehe


What would be fun is this: everyone could give their Skype names, don't open the gifts until a set date, and have a massive unveiling of gifts.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i am going to throw up a teaser pic my dear victim I found the perfect place for the house plaque


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> Can't wait to see the teaser pics


Okay, the only thing I have gotten for my victim;


Heck, I am still in the planning stages!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I know this sounds cheesy, but, my victim's gift is gonna be somewhat light.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I received a little note today in the mail I am assuming it's from my reaper. This is the first time I have received a teaser in the mail. Cool!!!!!!! I


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I received a little note today in the mail I am assuming it's from my reaper. This is the first time I have received a teaser in the mail. Cool!!!!!!! I


cool that is awesome i will have to remember that for next time


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, the only thing I have gotten for my victim;
> 
> 
> Heck, I am still in the planning stages!


Cool! Makes me think of the printed paper they use to put the wooden chopsticks in (don't ask!) I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok i am going to throw up a teaser pic my dear victim I found the perfect place for the house plaque


I looooove that wooden chest. I may have to intercept your package


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

So it is teaser pics you want! Well here it is! Hahahaha!!!!









Sorry that is all you get as it is wrapped and ready to ship! Tomorrow it will be at the post office and on it's way!!! Now is the horrid part where I no longer will be the Reaper but will become a victim!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh and by the way victim sorry for the OCD wrapping job I got a little carried away as I knew it was going far and didn't want anything to happen to it in the mail such as being dropped, kicked, thrown, got wet or any other natural occurring things that happen in the post office when the light go out! hehe!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my....saki, I could deliver that box for you. If something were to happen to it along the way I'm sure your victim wouldn't mind too much...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Druidess said:


> Oh my....saki, I could deliver that box for you. If something were to happen to it along the way I'm sure your victim wouldn't mind too much...


I was thinking the same thing. Hand delivery no problem. Hehehe


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I to have been shopping. This weekend I have a few projects planned, the weather is actually going to be nice. HOT GLUE AND SPRAY PAINT here I come.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Katster said:


> So it is teaser pics you want! Well here it is! Hahahaha!!!!
> 
> View attachment 152612
> 
> ...


OOoooooooo shiny black box. I likey. Does it have my name on it by chance?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> So it is teaser pics you want! Well here it is! Hahahaha!!!!
> 
> View attachment 152612
> 
> ...


WHOOT first package on its way .. can not wait to start seeing what people get way to go whoot


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> OOoooooooo shiny black box. I likey. Does it have my name on it by chance?


Ok if you insist! So here is the name and label of my victim.









Geez I must work on my penmanship !!! hehehe


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry victim, but it is going to be a while. Most of your stuff is going to be homemade


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine was homemade I am just stupid fast and locked myself in for 2 days but it wasn't a contest it was just fun!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Katster said:


> Ok if you insist! So here is the name and label of my victim.
> 
> View attachment 152627
> 
> ...


I must go have my eyes checked. Its too blurry for me to read. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Sorry victim, but it is going to be a while. Most of your stuff is going to be homemade


no worries you have till may 24.  go at your own pace. 

it will be cool as time gose on we will start seeing pics of what victums good whoot


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

LOVE the teaser pics and that we already have a package going out! EYE CANDY coming soon to this thread! That is probably my favorite part about secret reaper. Yes, it's nice to receive, and even better to assemble/make stuff for my victim... But seeing pics of all the goodies that everyone else gets is so exciting. It' s like Christmas! And man, we have majorly talented people here! I get so many ideas from you all!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

LadySherry said:


> I must go have my eyes checked. Its too blurry for me to read. LOL


I can read it! its for me!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim, you are put on hold for the moment. I have a English Essay due!


----------



## crutherf (Aug 20, 2010)

ah crap... missed it. Kept telling myself to sign up before leaving town for work, and forgot it... Oh well, I guess I'll have to just go ahead and start thinking of ideas for potential projects for the big reaper...


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

DAMN it if only i knew! i would of signed up =(


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

well may ship this weekend or sooner  Glitter bomb time black and orange, or slime green and purple decisions decision. or i may just send you another teaser hmm the anticipation is the hard part


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dear Victim: You have not been forgotten. I have evil plans for you! Okay, not evil, but plans just the same.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> well may ship this weekend or sooner  Glitter bomb time black and orange, or slime green and purple decisions decision. or i may just send you another teaser hmm the anticipation is the hard part


Since it's for me I guess mix all the colors. Btw all the boxes are for me so just send them my way. Lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear victim, I do believe that since I like to work with bones and hair your hand made stuff with have both.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Dear victim, I do believe that since I like to work with bones and hair your hand made stuff with have both.


I like bones.. what kind of bones?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I have cow bones and chicken bones. Maybe one day moonwitchkitty u can come to one of make and takes.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sounds like fun ♥


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Dear victim: I got all of ugly our goodies! It'll probably go out this weekend.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I have...all types of bones. Mammal, Bird, Reptile, Fish...Human...Some contemporary, some fossilized. I am recently learning how much people actually pay for these things (and vintage medical and embalming equipment) and if I ever decide I need to raise a quantum amount of cash over night, at least I know I have the gallery and collection to do it 

Kids these days. you're into the weirdest things.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

As I sit here now with nothing to do and wondering if I should try stalking to find my own Secret Reaper and thought better of it I decided to grab a pen (and a glass of wine) and go to the likes and dislikes section. Here I proceeded to write the first item of every ones likes and made a list. It is not how they describe their haunt, just the first item of each persons likes. It goes like this:
Skulls, gothic home accessories, rats, ghosts, potion bottles, ANYTHING, blow molds, zombies, plaques and signs, witches, spiders, zombies, anything weird, mad scientist, witches, things for the band, cute witches, bats, vampires, candy molds, medieval banner, haunt sign, black lace, grave yardish, vampires, werewolves, ghosts, rats, vampires, Disney Halloween, vampires, spell books and foam pumpkins. Now all that said just on the first of our likes wouldn't we make a great party if we all got together!!! Do I want to do the dislikes? Maybe I need to get more wine!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

All these teasers, my mind is reeling. If only packages were all made see through, what a field day we could have with the delivery services between us...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I made the coolest thing for my victim I love it can not post any pics of it or my victim will guess who they are so this one will have to wait till they get it.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey victim, happiest of Wednesdays to you!! Both of my kiddos are at school, SO I'm working on something for ya over here...


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

byondbzr said:


> Hey victim, happiest of Wednesdays to you!! Both of my kiddos are at school, SO I'm working on something for ya over here...
> 
> View attachment 152668


Ooh...wonderful. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Got glitter? I do, hee hee hee....


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I have to ask this seeing that photo of the glitter and I seen at the beginning of this Reaper Quest a couple people mentioned a "glitter bomb" and then looking at peoples dislikes and people often mentioned they disliked glitter. Now I have used glitter on a few projects but have never heard the term glitter bomb! I am probably going to regret asking this but what the heck is a glitter bomb?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Katster said:


> I have to ask this seeing that photo of the glitter and I seen at the beginning of this Reaper Quest a couple people mentioned a "glitter bomb" and then looking at peoples dislikes and people often mentioned they disliked glitter. Now I have used glitter on a few projects but have never heard the term glitter bomb! I am probably going to regret asking this but what the heck is a glitter bomb?


"glitter bomb" is a term used to make the person who is running the reaper gift exchange to hurry up and give us our victims. It is a device filled with massive lots of glitter and thrown at the person or her/his home and it makes a hugh virtual mess. It is all in fun. In the October secret reaper I provide semi's full of glitter bombs for others to throw at Bethene. Search last years thread and see what as the hoopla is about you will crack up.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you're making, Byondbzr! I could make a few guesses but, maybe I should keep them to myself


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> Can't wait to see what you're making, Byondbzr! I could make a few guesses but, maybe I should keep them to myself


I know! I keep examining that photo and feel like a CSI detective trying to figure it out!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I have also been reading some of last years Reaper and came upon a chilling post... someone did not post anything on what they received from their Reaper!!! I can't imagine it and hopefully was a terrible oversight, but oh just the thought sent pangs of sorrow for that person who put all that time and effort in for their victim. How disappointed they must have felt.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Katster said:


> I know! I keep examining that photo and feel like a CSI detective trying to figure it out!


Hahaha, Katster! I remember doing that last year. I didn't make it in time for this one but, I'm having fun anyway!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> I have also been reading some of last years Reaper and came upon a chilling post... someone did not post anything on what they received from their Reaper!!! I can't imagine it and hopefully was a terrible oversight, but oh just the thought sent pangs of sorrow for that person who put all that time and effort in for their victim. How disappointed they must have felt.


Ya I can say I was a bit disappointed when my victim only posted up 2 Pics and not pics of everything I sent was wishing I had taken pics to share with everyone. But at least there was a few pics and not none.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya I can say I was a bit disappointed when my victim only posted up 2 Pics and not pics of everything I sent was wishing I had taken pics to share with everyone. But at least there was a few pics and not none.


Well all I can say is SHAME ON THEM !!! Lessons learned, at least it didn't put a damper on your spirit Saki.girl as we wouldn't be having this one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> Well all I can say is SHAME ON THEM !!! Lessons learned, at least it didn't put a damper on your spirit Saki.girl as we wouldn't be having this one!


Nope i love these its so fun creating stuff and surprizing them haha and hoping they dig everything. It is fun to also create stuff you never have before and may not have. I can say the victum I have it has been a blast doing this i want to create some of the same stuff for me haha. 
Nothing beats making someones day with goodies


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I love seeing all the pics so much. I do understand life getting in the way though. Last year that happened to me, my package came right when my boyfriend was in a car accident and everything seemed to be crashing around us. I did thank my wonderful reaper as soon as I was able to get my package, and about a week later I did post pics! 

This year for sure I am taking pics before mailing out too!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahaha I took back up pics of mine just because one of the items is so scary my victim might want to burn it when they see it! It was freakin' creepy! Oh and everyone can stop checking their mailboxes as estimated delivery is 6 days and knowing Canada Post... well nuff said.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim,
I also went shopping for you! I can't wait to reap you!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Got glitter? I do, hee hee hee....
> 
> View attachment 152669


 ooohh someone is in for it  let the glitter bombing commence!! ♥ haha I love it!! things like this make the whole day better!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

teaser pic


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, There are packages in the mail and I'm still trying to create something for my victim!!! And there's a huge neighborhood yard sale this weekend. Hoping to find some goodies!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm waiting for stuff to dry so I can finish up and ship. Or maybe make just one more thing.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> teaser pic


 OMG !!! I know what that is and I have been staring at it for hours wondering where I have seen that before! I was actually at work when I popped in and seen it!!! 
Now I am at home and it hit me like a dead possum that got run over by a semi truck!!! What I would give to get that little object!!! Hmmm maybe some bribery is in order!!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Saki.girl I am your new BFF


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My littlest monster is sick and super super clingy. Don't worry victim she is on antibiotics and will be better soon. Then I will have my hands free to work on your homemade surprises!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, I am impressed with every one, I know what I want to make but that is all,, I also have a "secret reaper Stash" I need to go through, I have something in there that will be perfect!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> Saki.girl I am your new BFF


LOL maybe i will have to make another and send it your way  hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for weekend so can put final touches on everything and get in the mail next week


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Is is a musical instrument of some type? 



Saki.Girl said:


> I made the coolest thing for my victim I love it can not post any pics of it or my victim will guess who they are so this one will have to wait till they get it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I know what it is now too!



Katster said:


> OMG !!! I know what that is and I have been staring at it for hours wondering where I have seen that before! I was actually at work when I popped in and seen it!!!
> Now I am at home and it hit me like a dead possum that got run over by a semi truck!!! What I would give to get that little object!!! Hmmm maybe some bribery is in order!!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> My littlest monster is sick and super super clingy. Don't worry victim she is on antibiotics and will be better soon. Then I will have my hands free to work on your homemade surprises!


That is not good, take care of the little monster, they do come first... if all else fails I am sure someone here has a potion or 2 to send you to cure what ails the wee one LOL!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

When I came home last night, there was a box waiting for me. No, it wasn't from my dear Reaper, it was an item I had ordered for my victim. I was so excited opening the package, it almost felt like I reaped myself!! 

It's all coming together.... soon my victim....soon.....


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I've started my projects, but I'm afraid my victim will have to wait until a little closer to the deadline. Spooky things will come to those who wait though. I'm hand making you some "antiquities" for your collection.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> When I came home last night, there was a box waiting for me. No, it wasn't from my dear Reaper, it was an item I had ordered for my victim. I was so excited opening the package, it almost felt like I reaped myself!!
> 
> It's all coming together.... soon my victim....soon.....


i did the same thing and then had to order me one it was so awsome. haha sittling here at work and thought of something eles i want to make can not wait to get home and give it a try.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Quick trip to Goodwill....quick look at a tutorial on the computer and I'm ready to start working on my victim's project. Can't wait!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> i did the same thing and then had to order me one it was so awsome. haha sittling here at work and thought of something eles i want to make can not wait to get home and give it a try.


haha, I know what you mean Saki. I love when my victim's tastes are different from my own because they always leave an influence on me. For example, my first victim was having a Edgar Allen Poe party and I had so much fun collecting items for her, I now put out my very own little Poe display. After seeing what came last night I now want to get some.......oops....can't give it away.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Katster said:


> beautifulnightmare said:
> 
> 
> > My littlest monster is sick and super super clingy. Don't worry victim she is on antibiotics and will be better soon. Then I will have my hands free to work on your homemade surprises!
> ...


We have all been passing strep around. No fun! But she is doing so much better and fever free with just 24 hrs of the medicine! Thanks!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I was making my SR gift, and my husband suggested I add my signature and date somewhere on it. Wasn't that a great idea? I hope everyone who makes something will sign and date their creation to make it that much more special and meaningful as we use their gifts each year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> I was making my SR gift, and my husband suggested I add my signature and date somewhere on it. Wasn't that a great idea? I hope everyone who makes something will sign and date their creation to make it that much more special and meaningful as we use their gifts each year.


dang i should have read this before mine is all wrapped up and being sent out Friday


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I see someone else likes packing tape hehehe. But I just put a new blade in my box cutter and am all ready for it ???? That puppy is coming to the great white north or I will go postal !!! hahaha !!! This is Killer Krazy not knowing!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> I see someone else likes packing tape hehehe. But I just put a new blade in my box cutter and am all ready for it ???? That puppy is coming to the great white north or I will go postal !!! hahaha !!! This is Killer Krazy not knowing!!!!


Ya it almost did not fit in box lol so had to tape that baby good lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Who likes the smell of spray paint on a Saturday? I need to get into my basement to look for something, and the access has been cut off all week for a tiling project. Soon my dear victim, soon! The weekend is suppose to be beautiful, so working outside is in the forecast.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear victum your goodies are on there way next week will hold a surprize for you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am even more excited the package is in the mail. Can not wait for my victim to get it


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome to my club Saki.Girl... I was so excited to get it shipped and off to my victim, then kinda sad 'cause I felt like I had nothing left to do. But around my place I have tons of stuff!!! I am finally making a dress form for myself I am always sewing myself something and always have a hard time and end up pinning myself to death. Some days I feel like a pin cushion! Oh by the way did you remember to put my postal code on the package?  LOL !!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> We have all been passing strep around. No fun! But she is doing so much better and fever free with just 24 hrs of the medicine! Thanks!


How is your little pumpkin doing today?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, shipping being done already! I just have too much going on, right now am doing a contest for Larry's sister site, Christmas Fan club, almost finished, then I will be raring to go with the SR gift, I have a great idea in mind, just need to get to it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> wow,, shipping being done already! I just have too much going on, right now am doing a contest for Larry's sister site, Christmas Fan club, almost finished, then I will be raring to go with the SR gift, I have a great idea in mind, just need to get to it!


I hear you. I have been battling respiratory flu, so just haven't got around to it at all. Do have all the plans sketched out, hope they love it!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I will be shipping closer to the deadline too. What's wrong, dear victim? Don't like torture? What a shame....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ahh listening to some Bowie coming up with some ideas for fillers, the big part was finished last week. patience dear victim. ♥


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

WOOT WOOT! Package is IN the mail!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Katster said:


> beautifulnightmare said:
> 
> 
> > We have all been passing strep around. No fun! But she is doing so much better and fever free with just 24 hrs of the medicine! Thanks!
> ...


All of my kiddos seem to be on the mend. 3 of 4 had strep throat and are better. Just hoping my son and I can escape without catching it. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked up some project materials yesterday, to finish my Secret Reapers Gift.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this week there should be some very excited victims


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear Victim,I was going to put your gift in the mail yesterday but they were closed before i could send it. so i thought this gives me more of a chance to send you teasers


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Victim......I've been busy!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Could that be a foam book in the top right corner? Oh the teasers!


Araniella said:


> Oh Victim......I've been busy!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

It could be .....but then again.........


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Found the perfect item for my victim this weekend. YEAH!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, finally got some work started, even willing to tease my vic and show it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's a clue......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, love these teasers!! I just know one is headed for me!!  
I dug around in my SR stash, and found a couple of perfect things,, and now to make a couple more things!!!!!! but at least I feel like I am accomplishing something


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Saki.Girl, I'm glad you did this. A coincidence is that Tuesday night is Walpurgis Night, (or Halfway to Halloween on the forums.)


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> Saki.Girl, I'm glad you did this. A coincidence is that Tuesday night is Walpurgis Night, (or Halfway to Halloween on the forums.)


I had noticed that as well. Hopefully we can make a habit of this "mini reaper" encompassing the half waypoint each year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving the teaser pics and this week i know some victums are going to be happy campers whoot. 

Ya i agree this has really helped get me in the halloween mood for sure and that itis half way to halloween is SWEET.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Here's a clue......
> View attachment 153053


What the heck is that stuff???


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear victim,
I did not find anything at Hauntcon for you. but no worries I will hand make you something very special from a technique I learned at the convention. 
Just be patient it will pay off.
Yours truly,
Your Mini reaper


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> Dear victim,
> I did not find anything at Hauntcon for you. but no worries I will hand make you something very special from a technique I learned at the convention.
> Just be patient it will pay off.
> Yours truly,
> Your Mini reaper


Patient!!! I don't think so, who can be patient?!?... that off my chest I bet it is going to be good!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmmm...moss.,, cottonballs no wait., spider webbing! And is that aone of 8 legs there? Ooooooohhhhhhh



im the goddess said:


> Here's a clue......
> View attachment 153053


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited to see pics of everyone's goodies. I love. Doing this so much and making someone's day.. the teaser pics are so fun .


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics this week from the lucky victims who will be receiving!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here it comes...Here it comes...Actually, I will probably get to the PO to mail it out tomorrow.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Hmmmm...moss.,, cottonballs no wait., spider webbing! And is that aone of 8 legs there? Ooooooohhhhhhh


Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Here it comes...Here it comes...Actually, I will probably get to the PO to mail it out tomorrow.


That looks awesome !!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW that is some talent.. cool job!! cant wait to see what is in it


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Paint it black, that is the most awesome box ever.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim, I only have 500 hundred words to go on my English Essay then I shall focus on you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim sometime this week your package will ship just hope it isn't broken when you get it.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow Paint it Black.....if that's just the box I can't wait to see what's inside! I am sure I will love it! Haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ajbanz said:


> Paint it black, that is the most awesome box ever.


I agree i never thought of using those to do that to a box haha great idea for sure ..


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Holy crap I just want the box, I don't think I would open it for days!!! HA who am I kidding I would have that opened in 2 seconds!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear victim sometime this week your package will ship just hope it isn't broken when you get it.


Since it's coming to me it doesn't have far. BTW ALL the boxes are coming to me. Muahahahaha I have a deal with the postal service. hehehehe


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

just asking !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok that's awesome haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can not wait to start seeing pics of people's stuff


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Me too! That is the best part - the show and tell


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see what I got.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Came home to a box on my porch....got excited....but wasn't for me.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i'm getting antsy Love seeing what everyone came up with..


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So, driving home in a nasty Central Florida storm when my passenger window just drops down and shatters. I pull up and open the garage door to get garbage bags to cover window to discover garage is flooding including all the stuff I was working on at the end (of course that is the secret reaper stuff) so...yeah! I will have it out before the date, but sorry reaper, it is gonna be a while!

You know, the irony 'when it rains, it pours' doesn't even begin to touch it right now!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I received a second teaser note in the mail today. I have the best reaper. I can't wait to see what he/she has got me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I received a second teaser note in the mail today. I have the best reaper. I can't wait to see what he/she has got me.


I am learning some good things for my next victim to do


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok since that didn't seem to work I will try a more subtle approach!









I really do!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> I received a second teaser note in the mail today. I have the best reaper. I can't wait to see what he/she has got me.


I am curious as to what these notes have to say. How fun that must be!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am loving these teaser pics! Every one makes me scratch my head and think about what it might be! I know it will be amazing cause y'all are awesome here! And of course, all of them are for me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on post guy deliver some goodies


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Katster said:


> I am curious as to what these notes have to say. How fun that must be!!!



They were both written in glitter. 
The 1st one said Muahahahahaha
The 2nd one said Dear Vicitm, Soon

I have to clear my camera card and I will take pics of them.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So, driving home in a nasty Central Florida storm when my passenger window just drops down and shatters. I pull up and open the garage door to get garbage bags to cover window to discover garage is flooding including all the stuff I was working on at the end (of course that is the secret reaper stuff) so...yeah! I will have it out before the date, but sorry reaper, it is gonna be a while!
> 
> You know, the irony 'when it rains, it pours' doesn't even begin to touch it right now!


Bummer, BR1MSTON3. So sorry you have to deal with all that.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Hope everything turns out ok for you BR1M!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Br1m hope your ok. I hate to think of that cold, soppy wet mess. 

And only 24 days, counting today till shipping deadline. I'm just so excited!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been busy, dear victim. Your sticks and stones are almost ready. Don't think that means ill be shipping soon. I've got yet another project in mind for you first. We wouldn't want to waste any potential torture time, now would we, my pet?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim your goodies are closer to you Friday my dear victim you well have goodies arrive for you.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I wish I could check on the one I sent but once it hit the border all it says is that item has entered a foreign country! sheesh you would think I shipped it to an alien planet!!! LOL OOPS I stand corrected now it says it has been received at the delivery office in the destination country. What the heck does that mean!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so honored! I have been reaped! I feel like I won the lottery!

Will post pics soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am so honored! I have been reaped! I feel like I won the lottery!
> 
> Will post pics soon!


ya for you whoot can not wait to see the pics


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped with a beautiful black box!








And when I saw this I new this box came to the right place.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

But then I saw this:








And I thought what the heck? Power tool? Huh?
But then I saw this: did I mention I like werewolves? They're my favorite monster!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Next I unwrapped a small bundle wrapped in paw print paper. A wonderfully personal gift of a bracelet with pictures of my own monsters um, children and a necklace!








So I put on the bracelet and continued on to a small box that was inside the bottom of the big black box.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Now I found a frame with a note covering the picture. The note explained how my SR gapped to be stalking by my house (she did stalk me incredibly well) on a full moon she peeked in my window and snapped a picture of me. 








It's absolutely fabulous!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a better pic of my new pup








And here's everything! My SR did an amazing fabulous wonderful awesome job! 









And here's the new pup getting acquainted with "Wolfie" my wolf-teddy NOWHINING made me a couple years ago! I will treasure these gifts! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you Reaper!

Now I just need to give my new pup a name!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Just shipped my victims package.. Muahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Here's a better pic of my new pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome score !!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful nightmare! That ill wolf kid is freaking adorable. Looks like your reaper did a killer job for you!!...one down....


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great and thoughtful gifts! My favorite is the framed photo of you, LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

your reaper did a great job those are awesome!!! beautifulnightmare


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Really love the pup, what a great idea!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am so honored! I have been reaped! I feel like I won the lottery!
> 
> Will post pics soon!


cool stuff!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ugh. I spent the morning grinding and polishing glass. I hate it when my work gets in the way of building stuff for my victim. I'll ship before deadline, but not as soon as I hoped.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool stuff beautiful. Your reaper did well.

Now for my victim I just love the fact the u and I have similar taste so 1 for u and 1 for me.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Here's a better pic of my new pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Who would have thought, BamBam turned into a ware wolf . Yabba dabba doo


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

beautfulnightmare!!!! I FRICKING LOVE YOUR GIFTS!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving the pics of the great crafts can not wait to see the next ones so exciting opening this thread is like opein christmas gifts haha can not wait to see what people got.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautifulnightmare, did you say who your SR was? Do you know?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

omg those are awsome


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

What an awesome little "wolfie" !! and how thoughtful of your reaper to make you the bracelet!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Beautifulnightmare, did you say who your SR was? Do you know?


I don't think we are supposed to say yet...Rule #4 on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> I don't think we are supposed to say yet...Rule #4 on page 1 of this thread.


I will leave it up to you guys if you want to say your more then welcome to  e


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Katster said:


> I don't think we are supposed to say yet...Rule #4 on page 1 of this thread.


Oh, we were supposed to read _ALL_ the rules? LOL.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautifulnightmare you are so welcome, it was way to fun stalking you. I had to put a hold on myself as it would have been too easy to go overboard on this one! Here is your werepup on a little photo shoot before he left his foster mom!

























P.S. hope your little one is feeling much better and you have a beautiful looking family! I was honored to have you as my special victim for my first Secret Reaper!
P.S.S. let me know what you name him!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Katster, you did an awesome job for your victim. It was a really fun first package to see for the rest of us too.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks PIB but Beautifulnightmare gets credit here from me as she set a great standard on how victims should be also and I am sure she was flabbergasted when she realized I had found her facebook page and grabbed a few of her photos... I really did feel like a stalker (kinda creepy). This was truly a great experience for me and hope to get in on the next one. But now for a really important question?
WHERE IS MY PACKAGE !!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear Reaper,
When I came home for lunch there was the notice from the post office addressed to LadySherry so I am pretty sure its from you but I have to wait til tomorrow to pick it up from their office. Trust when I say I drove the neighborhood to see if the postal car was still in the area. I REALLY want that package. 
Just wanted to let you know it has partially made it my hands.
Your victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Dear Reaper,
> When I came home for lunch there was the notice from the post office addressed to LadySherry so I am pretty sure its from you but I have to wait til tomorrow to pick it up from their office. Trust when I say I drove the neighborhood to see if the postal car was still in the area. I REALLY want that package.
> Just wanted to let you know it has partially made it my hands.
> Your victim


whoot more pics friday whoot


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

WoOoOoO hOoOoO I have been reaped. (Got to stop jumping up and down.) I went to the postoffice after work and flashed my eyelashes and they gave me my box. Didn't have to wait til the am. So glad I did. My reaper is the best!!!!!!!!!! I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see, Lady!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Way to go, LadySherry. Not sure that would work at our P.O.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow Beautifulnightmare and Katster! I love that little werewolf pup. I love these pics!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I received my secret reaper gift today! I'm munching on the candy corn now, and the lights will come in handy for some projects I have in the fall. Thanks DarkManDustin!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool. Those lights are _always_ handy!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I just shipped your package Victim. You don't have to wait long now muhahah (evil laugh)


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I received my secret reaper gift today! I'm munching on the candy corn now, and the lights will come in handy for some projects I have in the fall. Thanks DarkManDustin!
> 
> View attachment 153223


I'm glad it made it ok. I'd like to see pics of the lights in action. I figured the candy corn would be a taste of Halloween 6 months away. I get some every time I go to the grocery store.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love Wolfie!!!!!!!!! great gifts,, 

Monster Squad those lights will come in handy!!!! and candy corn is always yummy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its so cool seeing the pics coming up whoot 
love seeing what people are getting


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Mmmm candy corn....must rummage through cabinets....there must be some tucked away somewhere


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

What's good with candy corn is to eat it with peanuts.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot Friday someone's getting reaped today


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see the photos of the of the fabulous creations you've made for them.  I couldn't dare hope they are coming to me.


Saki.Girl said:


> Whoot Friday someone's getting reaped today


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dear Victim: one gift, or pair, is done. The rest will be created this weekend. Then, the box will be out the door and on its way to you. Be patient just a bit longer my dear victim.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Whoot Friday someone's getting reaped today


...and the suspense builds...


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> ...and the suspense builds...


Good job DarkMan I could almost taste that candy corn just looking at the pics!!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

This is just so darn exciting! I wonder who is next!!!!????


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Da da daaaaa!

The candy corn is an early taste of Fall. When it comes out, I usually get the Harvest Mix, because I like the pumpkins. 

Ps, has anyone tried Brach's Fall Mallowcremes? They're like the pumpkins, but shaped like Fall/Halloween symbols.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> This is just so darn exciting! I wonder who is next!!!!????


I know can't wait to see pics


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are my goodies from my reaper. I have more pics but my phone and computer are not commuting today.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, my main item is complete and I might have to take pictures and post what you would have got cause man, I want to keep it the way it turned out! Package is coming together and will hopefully go out this weekend!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

lady the sea critters glow in the dark


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

LadySherry, looks like you got some things that go bump in the night, some things from under the sea, and a book for your museum of oddities. I can't tell, but it looks like something's in the jar. I love the skull bottle opener.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, my main item is complete and I might have to take pictures and post what you would have got cause man, I want to keep it the way it turned out! Package is coming together and will hopefully go out this weekend!


Glad to hear you got back on top after your near disaster with the storm you got! I think we all shuddered to read about that one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladysherri whoot looks like you got some great goodies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone has a package on there pourch whoot


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> LadySherry, looks like you got some things that go bump in the night, some things from under the sea, and a book for your museum of oddities. I can't tell, but it looks like something's in the jar. I love the skull bottle opener.


There is a fall fairy in the jar. I have a pic of it, It is the cutest little thing. As soon as it will transfer to my computer I will post a closeup of it.
I have uses for all that was in my goodie box.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Fabulous gifties so far!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm thinking about joining in on this one. The amount of stuff I could do with $10!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> I'm thinking about joining in on this one. The amount of stuff I could do with $10!!


you will have to wait for the next one. This one is all ready closed but summer time the big one comes along so keep your eyes open for it .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, if I have to wait...


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I was reaped!!! And by THE. BEST. REAPER. EVER!!!(and yes! I know exactly who you are SAKI!!!!) pictures to come as soon as I fire up the PC tomorrow. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! You know me so well!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> I was reaped!!! And by THE. BEST. REAPER. EVER!!!(and yes! I know exactly who you are SAKI!!!!) pictures to come as soon as I fire up the PC tomorrow. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! You know me so well!!!


Yaaaa so glad you got it. OMG what a blast it was putting that together oh and by the way push the bottom of the white ball 2 times and it will change colors or you can have it just stay one color  i wanted to keep going and going to make more LOL cant wait for everyone to see


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I know that feeling. I really love the first thing I did. I hope my victim likes it half as much.


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, my main item is complete and I might have to take pictures and post what you would have got cause man, I want to keep it the way it turned out! Package is coming together and will hopefully go out this weekend!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

looking forward to seeing what you created. 



Saki.Girl said:


> Yaaaa so glad you got it. OMG what a blast it was putting that together oh and by the way push the bottom of the white ball 2 times and it will change colors or you can have it just stay one color  i wanted to keep going and going to make more LOL cant wait for everyone to see


Lady Sherry: fire up that computer. Bring on fairy


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Add Content


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Anymore pictures?? I love the different takes on things


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

waiting for Druidess to post up where are you girl


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Teaser, Teaser, Teaser! Okay victim, give it your best guess


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Teaser, Teaser, Teaser! Okay victim, give it your best guess
> View attachment 153310


A skull...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll give it to you that it is a face, but what kind of face, and why a face? LOL


DarkManDustin said:


> A skull...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so happy found my package yesterday after we came home from the pool party.. Thank you Paint it Black too cool I love it !!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> I'll give it to you that it is a face, but what kind of face, and why a face? LOL
> 
> 
> DarkManDustin said:
> ...


As much as I don't wanna say it: a shrunken head?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 153330
> View attachment 153331
> View attachment 153332
> View attachment 153333
> I am so happy found my package yesterday after we came home from the pool party.. Thank you Paint it Black too cool I love it !!!!


Very cool PIB!!
Great Another project I want to do!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 153330
> View attachment 153331
> View attachment 153332
> View attachment 153333
> I am so happy found my package yesterday after we came home from the pool party.. Thank you Paint it Black too cool I love it !!!!


i pinned a pumpkin thing like that on pinterest, i love them! super jealous of you right now!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Carving template?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> Carving template?


There isn't a template - you can have fun doing whatever you want.  I did use a hot carving tool though, which is much easier.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 153330
> View attachment 153331
> View attachment 153332
> View attachment 153333
> I am so happy found my package yesterday after we came home from the pool party.. Thank you Paint it Black too cool I love it !!!!


So glad you like it. I was really worried about how well it would ship, and if everything would stay in place. Looks like it did pretty well.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn I wanted that box LOL!!! Too cool is right!!! Have you got one big picture of the inside of that pumpkin?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Shrunken head....


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Katster said:


> Damn I wanted that box LOL!!! Too cool is right!!! Have you got one big picture of the inside of that pumpkin?


Here's some photos from before I sent it.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks PIB I just love everything about this!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Teaser, Teaser, Teaser! Okay victim, give it your best guess
> View attachment 153310


Ya got me but it is a really cool photo!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Paint it Black, that rocks! My wife started doing dollhouses and there is a great shop here in Orlando area that had some scenes like that I wanted to do. You have motivated me!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Dear Victim......I've been busy again today.....almost done...but not quite.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow moonwitchkitty! That was a great reaping! I bet you find something new every time you look at it. Nice job, Paint it Black!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap whoot love what you did PIB very cool love it .

hope to see Druidess post pics of her reap soon too


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Paint it Black, that rocks! My wife started doing dollhouses and there is a great shop here in Orlando area that had some scenes like that I wanted to do. You have motivated me!


br1mston3 your wife may want to make a trip to Mount Dora to check out the shop there.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> br1mston3 your wife may want to make a trip to Mount Dora to check out the shop there.


Would love to, what's the name of the place?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Here's some photos from before I sent it.


I reeeeaaaaally wanted one of those! Let me know when you start making them to sell


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't mastered that technique yet!


DarkManDustin said:


> Shrunken head....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I know what I think it is, but I can't tell. It looks cool though.


Araniella said:


> Dear Victim......I've been busy again today.....almost done...but not quite.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Beatifulnightmare is my BESTEST friend and I say you did great with the gift! I love how thoughtful you were with her. YOU FRICKING ROCK!



Katster said:


> Thanks PIB but Beautifulnightmare gets credit here from me as she set a great standard on how victims should be also and I am sure she was flabbergasted when she realized I had found her facebook page and grabbed a few of her photos... I really did feel like a stalker (kinda creepy). This was truly a great experience for me and hope to get in on the next one. But now for a really important question?
> WHERE IS MY PACKAGE !!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel bad... I am working on something for my S.R. It was something both Beautifulnightmare and Spookyone suggested. I am not great with craft, but darn it I am trying it out anyway. I just hope my S.R. like it.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> Beatifulnightmare is my BESTEST friend and I say you did great with the gift! I love how thoughtful you were with her. YOU FRICKING ROCK!


Thank you so much for the kind words NOWHINING It really was a pleasure! Now let me mention every time I see a post of yours and look at your avatar, it just freaks me right out!!! Then I just chuckle to myself and remember where I am!... (laughing hysterically!!!)


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

AWESOME artwork! !!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dearest Victim: your gift is done, but not packaged yet. I should be sending it out this Thursday or Friday. I have to wait until the family member with the FedEx discount comes home Wednesday so he can take it to FedEx. So, try to be patient just a bit more. Good things come to those who wait.

Signed, your person reaper!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

No Whining, I will love anything you make for me!!!!!!!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I have not forgotten my victim, i will make it worth their wait!!!!! Im hoping to get it out this weekend!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ooooh victims are being reaped and photos are being posted! Yay!! PIB, love the miniature scene in the pumpkin - too cool and the werewolf pup by Katster - he's so darn cute!!!

I should have my package ready to ship by tomorrow, a little tea stain here, a little modge podge there, add a black ribbon and off it goes!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooohhhhh! My Reaper is teasing me. Nice postcard received today. Can't wait!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Crazy weekend. So sorry I disappeared on all of you. I'd love to say I was playing with my new ouija board and got sucked into my séance kit, Saki so skillfully made for me, but that isn't the case. I did however take a lot of pics of my goodies and barring anymore random chaos ensuing, should get them uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pictures People! We want pictures! Oh, did I say that out loud?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, so now to figure out how to ship the thing. I need a box like 24" x 36" x 6"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Crazy weekend. So sorry I disappeared on all of you. I'd love to say I was playing with my new ouija board and got sucked into my séance kit, Saki so skillfully made for me, but that isn't the case. I did however take a lot of pics of my goodies and barring anymore random chaos ensuing, should get them uploaded tomorrow.


I love how the ouija truned out


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Druidess said:


> Crazy weekend. So sorry I disappeared on all of you. I'd love to say I was playing with my new ouija board and got sucked into my séance kit, Saki so skillfully made for me, but that isn't the case. I did however take a lot of pics of my goodies and barring anymore random chaos ensuing, should get them uploaded tomorrow.


Idk about owning a Ouija board, but I would like to own a deck of tarot cards. Not as many vad stories. 

Dear Reaper: hint, hint. Another good idea.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I got a teaser card in the mail yesterday. My son though the spider on the front was real and would not go anywhere near it. I though by now he would have been conditioned for that kind of thing. I mean around my house its not unusual for a body part or two to be laying around.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have to admit to my victim that one of my gifts for you is very tedious and making my fingers hurt. But I am enjoying the end product so much I might just make myself a few when I'm done with yours!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Guess who got goodies today???? I am sooo excited!!! First off and most importantly A Huge Thank You to my Secret Reaper who amazingly lives in Canada also so that was a real treat and completely threw me off as to who it was from. I was expecting my reaper to be from the States as that is where most of the forum seems to be. Next since it was from Canada and I am always ordering stuff I couldn't quite remember what I ordered (I am over 50 so forgetting is a natural occurrence). The box was pretty banged up so I was totally pissed and was ready to freak out if anything I ordered got broke! Then I took a peek in one of the rips in the box and seen some orange paper then it hit me "I have been reaped"

















I received a great letter from my reaper and what made this special was the suggestions on how I can add certain things to my yard this year with a couple ideas I had not thought of. then out came the orange box!









When I opened this you could smell the candle scent and I thought how cool but crap I will never want to burn this as it was too nice and melting the thing was not an option but then I seen it was an actual wax skull with a flicker light in it. Ha never even seen one of these before. Look at this how cool is that!

















Now for the best part of all... my home made, custom made Fly Zone sign. My Reaper seen my Hogwarts Theme this year and made me my own sign and even with the Gryffindor colors and Crest. You can't get better than that as the next photos will show you why this is so perfect. I had not figured out how to integrate my Witches Broom for Seniors into my theme. Now it is perfect. Did I say Perfect yet!!!

























And Spinechiller this is where it will hang till Halloween! It is right there above my bedside table. The light gives off a cool shadow against my sign. LOVE IT!!!









Thank You Spinechiller from Katster


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What a fantastic reap wow cool skull never seen one either . Cool job on everything .


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

That is a really cool skull candle. Love the HP broom too!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Since everyone else is revealing their reaper. My AWESOME reaper was moonwitchkitty. She could not have done a better job.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Seriously, anyone have experience shipping odd sized items?


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Seriously, anyone have experience shipping odd sized items?


It sounds like you are going to have to get a big box and cut and reshape it to your specific size BR1MSTON3. Oh and lots of packing tape to hold it in shape. Delivering companies are brutal even if you have fragile on it they don't really care!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Katster said:


> Guess who got goodies today???? I am sooo excited!!! First off and most importantly A Huge Thank You to my Secret Reaper who amazingly lives in Canada also so that was a real treat and completely threw me off as to who it was from. I was expecting my reaper to be from the States as that is where most of the forum seems to be. Next since it was from Canada and I am always ordering stuff I couldn't quite remember what I ordered (I am over 50 so forgetting is a natural occurrence). The box was pretty banged up so I was totally pissed and was ready to freak out if anything I ordered got broke! Then I took a peek in one of the rips in the box and seen some orange paper then it hit me "I have been reaped"
> 
> View attachment 153437
> 
> ...



so jealous of your broom!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

mariposa0283 said:


> so jealous of your broom!


Hehehe...you can't have it!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, so now to figure out how to ship the thing. I need a box like 24" x 36" x 6"


Are you shipping a body BR1M?! As a former victim of yours, I know whatever it is, it's going to be awesome!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Are you shipping a body BR1M?! As a former victim of yours, I know whatever it is, it's going to be awesome!!


You know, I thought I chopped it up in small enough pieces, but I guess not !


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Great haul Katster....I love the skull.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Such Talented People!!
Can't wait to see pics of all the things!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Katster,, great haul,, I adore that broom!!!! 
I really need to get busy, got the items out that I want to use to make the gift, and a couple of things from the stash, and that is just about it,,, gotta get busy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Katster love the haul... 
and thank you Lady Sherry


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool gifts Katster. Spine chiller great job on the broom sign.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Katster said:


> Guess who got goodies today???? I am sooo excited!!! First off and most importantly A Huge Thank You to my Secret Reaper who amazingly lives in Canada also so that was a real treat and completely threw me off as to who it was from. I was expecting my reaper to be from the States as that is where most of the forum seems to be. Next since it was from Canada and I am always ordering stuff I couldn't quite remember what I ordered (I am over 50 so forgetting is a natural occurrence). The box was pretty banged up so I was totally pissed and was ready to freak out if anything I ordered got broke! Then I took a peek in one of the rips in the box and seen some orange paper then it hit me "I have been reaped"
> 
> View attachment 153437
> 
> ...



You are so welcome  I'm glad the items made it ok. When the box went off to the poste office it was in perfect brand new shape, it must have got crushed during shipping (note to self place a couple of those fragile stickers on the box, next time). Great haunt theme by the way, it was a pleasure to create gifs for your Halloween display  I look forward to seeing your yard haunt photos, come Halloween 2013.

Thanks again,

Spinechiller


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Pictures are transferred. Post on the way. Get ready to see what the fantabulous Saki can do.  victim, your box is getting bigger...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim. I was playing with fire last night and my son actually stood ready to put the fire out. LMBO! But your gift is done. Off to buy some stress reliever (bubble wrap)


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> Dear Victim. I was playing with fire last night and my son actually stood ready to put the fire out. LMBO! But your gift is done. Off to buy some stress reliever (bubble wrap)


Ah, yes. I like bubble wrap and Snap-n-Pops.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> Ah, yes. I like bubble wrap and Snap-n-Pops.


I give up, what is Snap-n-Pops?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Snap-n-Pops: Bang-snaps, Pop Pops.. Little pieces of paper, folded up into a ball with a string, containing a bit of gunpowder. You drop em on the ground, causing a pop sound.

You can buy em cheap at head shops, fireworks stores, and some gas stations. They come in a small, yellow, rectangular box. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=snap-n-pops&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9YCKUcnqCajpigLb24DYCg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=320&bih=416#


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You know, I thought I chopped it up in small enough pieces, but I guess not !


If its in pieces (the body of course) maybe you can use more than one box. Otherwise you may get charged with an oversize box charge.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally here is a picture of the special fairy that Moonwitchkitty made for me.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Great haul.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 153477
> 
> Finally here is a picture of the special fairy that Moonwitchkitty made for me.


I am so glad you liked it, I was afraid that it would have been broken by the time you got it. due to my wonderful Post office


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got reap today!!! But i can get the dang pictures to load!!! Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cant wait to see


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm expecting two Halloween related items in the mail. The first is my SR gifts. The second, for those who listen to hsunTopic Radio, I'm one of 3 winners of the Wimzkulls cookie contest. I'm gonna REAP the harvest this month!'


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> I'm expecting two Halloween related items in the mail. The first is my SR gifts. The second, for those who listen to hsunTopic Radio, I'm one of 3 winners of the Wimzkulls cookie contest. I'm gonna REAP the harvest this month!'


Congratulations on the win. 
Be sure to share pics of everything.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I will. Don't worry.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Monster Squad you Rock!!!! I love my gifts! Thank you! I have not listen to my creepy circus music yet, I am waiting for Spookyone to get here to listen with me. LOL! I love everything!













































This thing has the Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost Souls" which has some great creepy circus music for my haunt.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I 'm afraid they wouldn't load for me.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice gifts Nowhining. Monster squad, did you create those labels? I like them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great gifts you got .


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great Reaper package, Nowhining!! but I think that was supposed to go to my house . Some body north of me will be getting reaped today!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear victim,
Your package is all sealed up and ready to ship ups. Be on the lookout for the big brown truck in your near future.
Your secret reaper.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It'd be cool if both of my packages showed up together.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

NOWHINING you really scored loved everything you got . Is the pumpkin one of those styrofoam pumpkins like PIB did her miniature scene in? Or does that one light up. Either way everything is just grande.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

All you Reapers are doing a WONDERFUL job..........i'm so jealous!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Super Haul NoWhining!! The labels are fantastic. 
I'd like to get my paws on some.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Argh! As I was on my way out of our dead end street this morning a big brown truck was turning in. I checked the mirror and saw it stop in front of my house. I'd have turned around but I needed to be at an appointment and didn't have time. I met my wife for lunch and was going to ask about the truck when she told me it was the coffee she ordered. >8/


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Dear Victim--
I've finished your gift late last night....just need to do one or two little things this weekend and it should ship to you on Monday. I can't wait!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Some body north of me will be getting reaped today!


Isn't everyone north of you?!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I cannot wait to find bottles to go with them. 



Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> Super Haul NoWhining!! The labels are fantastic.
> I'd like to get my paws on some.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim, Your gift was mailed today. I hope I am worthy in making the gifts for you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The pumpkin is very breakable. 



Katster said:


> NOWHINING you really scored loved everything you got . Is the pumpkin one of those styrofoam pumpkins like PIB did her miniature scene in? Or does that one light up. Either way everything is just grande.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

ondeko said:


> Argh! As I was on my way out of our dead end street this morning a big brown truck was turning in. I checked the mirror and saw it stop in front of my house. I'd have turned around but I needed to be at an appointment and didn't have time. I met my wife for lunch and was going to ask about the truck when she told me it was the coffee she ordered. >8/


I had a similar experience, just a few minutes ago I thought I heard a truck in the driveway. I then thought I heard someone open and close another door, and come onto the porch, which is wood. The, "car door," closed. I looked on the porch, and... NOTHING!.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Turns out two tri-fold science project boards strategically cut makes a nice shipping box for over sized projects!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been reaped!!!!!

I came home this afternoon to find this waiting for me... What a great way to come home 








Upon opening it, I found that my reaper had picked a great selection of things that were perfect for me. I got a wonderful 2 sided Jack Skellington chalice (can't wait to drink some appropriately intoxicating beverage from it), an ingeniously homemade Haunted Mansion Bookmark that slides up to reveal the portraits (just like the stretching room), a Headless Horseman card (one of my all-time favorite spooky characters), and a wonderful book of ghost stories and tales of the paranormal. All of this, along with a scroll detailing my reaper's hard search for the perfect item. This was truly a royal surprise. Thanks so much, Tannasgach


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

_By the way, dear victim, I haven't forgotten you. I've been very busy brewing up some spirited goodies. Some spells take a little longer though. Patience is the key_.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I absolutely love that chalice! Some fine wine in that, a nice fire and a good scary book... can't get better than that!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Wicked haul, pumpkinking30.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Ps: the reason why I dislike served heads, or talking heads. I saw that at a young age. https://www.google.com/search?q=America's+Funniest+Home+Videos:+Dip+Head.&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great rep whoot love seeing all the pics. 

Reminder to all there is 2 weeks till all packages need to be in mail


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Everyone puts a lot of thought into their reaps. 
Enjoy seeing what everyone gets.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Everyone is getting fabulous treats!! I still need to finish the big project, dearest victim. I hope I can this weekend!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, Tanna. The Haunted Mansion bookmark sounds very clever.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice haul PumkinKing! Love it all, would love to see the bookmark in action! 

Alright, package sent and expected delivery is Monday the 13th! (couldn't ask for a better day!) Now a disclaimer. I was a little mysterious to my victim as to who I am, but you are going to know because I have to say something about the package; I had to make my own box which I was quite happy with, but when I was done, I had to go ahead and wrap it in parcel paper. Thing is when I got to the UPS store, they said it needed more tape, so they gave me an upcharge and let me know they were going to wrap the living heck out of it with tape. So victim, I did not intend to make it difficult for you to get into, but such is the price of sending homemade!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

That's OK Br1mston3, I have a few box cutters. They work well with tape. I will cut slowly and carefully.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Victim, your box is on its way. Someone will get reaped on or about, Friday, May 17th!!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

ok...so, someone remind me how to post these pictures...lol, sorry, its been a while.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Druidess said:


> ok...so, someone remind me how to post these pictures...lol, sorry, its been a while.


Press the button in the reply editor with a picture of a tree, and then either select the "From Computer" tab and select "Browse" to find the file on your computer, then press "Upload file(s)", or use the "From URL" tab if the picture is on a hosting site such as photobucket or the like:

















Good luck! Looking forward to seeing the haul!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks so much CDW






the box!! I'm short on time, so I'll post part of it. Like I said, I took A LOT of pictures.





















Such an amazing chest with just the right look. I was shocked to open it and find such a plethora of treasures. Saki, thank you so much again. You really outdid yourself. I will post more when I have more time. I want to go into detail about how bat asp each and every item is.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

That is AWESOME! love love love it! (And that ghost on the package looks mighty familiar Saki!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> That is AWESOME! love love love it! (And that ghost on the package looks mighty familiar Saki!)


He was to cute tho throw away haha i woundered if you would remmber that little ghost is traveling the world


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it's cool! "Where in the World is Reaper Ghostie" could become a secret reaper tradition, continually passed along. Maybe it will someday get back to me... hee hee hee!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Love that chest! Really like old pieces like that


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I got a nice lil surprise today from my reaper, i think they are toying with me, and I like it. I will post pics soon. I'm hoping to get one last project done this weekend and ship out very soon. Muhahahahahahah.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Thanks so much CDW
> View attachment 153579
> the box!! I'm short on time, so I'll post part of it. Like I said, I took A LOT of pictures.
> View attachment 153580
> ...


I am so glad you like it. It was such a blast to make


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I think it's cool! "Where in the World is Reaper Ghostie" could become a secret reaper tradition, continually passed along. Maybe it will someday get back to me... hee hee hee!


that would be so cool


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki, that's a verra cool chest; can't wait to see all the goodies inside. 

Pumpkinking, I'm so glad that you liked your package. It wasn't a "hard search" at all, it was more like an enjoyable quest.  I scrutinized your albums many times to get ideas, you have amazing collections. I hope you don't mind that the book was used but it seemed to fit right into the genre on your likes list (frankly, books like that are too scary for me to read _*shiver*)._ Oh if anyone is interested here's the link for the bookmark, all you have to do is print it out on some cardstock, cut it and glue it. http://family.go.com/printables/art...-haunted-mansion-portrait-chamber-bookmark-t/


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Oh if anyone is interested here's the link for the bookmark, all you have to do is print it out on some cardstock, cut it and glue it. http://family.go.com/printables/art...-haunted-mansion-portrait-chamber-bookmark-t/


OK, thanks so much. Went there and have to go buy cardstock for all I want to do, including making the hitchhiking ghosts! Great link!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree!! Luckily I already have the cardstock on hand. SO much on the site!!
Thank you Br1mston3


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Round 2 of pictures. 






really well done faux candles. This is one of those things I've always planned on making a lot of but never get around to. Now I have two amazing specimens to get me started as a guide. And coffin nails. A great touch indeed. 






I can't stress enough how well the vintage look of these fits exactly what I'm going for this year with the séance. 






the eerie effects of this couldn't be captured true to form. I tried all kinds of lighting. All the same, it's terribly bright and has great colors. It's going to make a wonderful addition to the scrying centerpiece I'm working on. I swear Saki has been stalking me in person to have done so well. 
More pics to come.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Saki great job and Druidess you lucky dog!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh Druidess, I am jealous of those candles!!!!!! wow~ you got a great haul!! 
Loving looking at all the pictures,

I worked on the project for my victim yesterday, have one part ALMOST done, and one other project,, sorry victim, it will get mailed this week sometime!!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh i want the potions book!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> oh Druidess, I am jealous of those candles!!!!!! wow~ you got a great haul!!
> Loving looking at all the pictures,
> 
> I worked on the project for my victim yesterday, have one part ALMOST done, and one other project,, sorry victim, it will get mailed this week sometime!!!!!!


Wait till you see the rest my favorite thing I made out of all of it she still yet to come


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these are great pictures guys. I love everything you guys gotten. MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> these are great pictures guys. I love everything you guys gotten. MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


 Yes! More pictures!  Love seeing all the talent in the group!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

More pictures 






life renewal potion. I swear this stuff looks pro. Vintage tag tickets, and in the words of the infamous Garfield "candy candy candy candy"






a gothic bundle of candles for the special night, a tea light oil burner, and Madame ruby's second sight potion






smelly good stuffs in yet another apothecary jar






with one of saki's special voodoo buddies I have been drooling over since I saw her post about them in the craft thread, and a perfectly dainty bottle of snake eyes, my favorite condiment. 






a better shot of the snake eyes and a djinn stone which is much more lustrous in person. 






and last, but far from least, this gorgeous ouija board with velvet padding for the utmost in spiritual communication wrist comfort. 






she even included this sweet card. Of course I knew instantly who the box was from. Thank you, truly, deeply, saki girl! You went above and beyond. I am so lucky to have been your victim.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh my word... That is such GREAT stuff! Saki you absolutely ROCKED it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Truely is a fabulous gift Druidess. Great work Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess. you are so very very very welcome i enjoyed doing it and your theme for this year was awesome so made it even more fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my gosh, what great stuff! love every thing, you did great Saki!!!!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Just to let you know, dear victim, I liked what I had planned for you already. Now my plans are even bigger as they are saki inspired. You have no idea what's in store for you. Muahahahaha


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Mystery music, (da da daaaaa)!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki you set the bar very high for everyone else. 
I bow to you


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Saki you set the bar very high for everyone else.
> I bow to you


Same here. What I gave my victim was cheesy, compared to that!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the pictures


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

I missed the sign up?! NOOOO


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> Same here. What I gave my victim was cheesy, compared to that!


I don't think so DarkMan as I am still craving that candy corn I seen with your gift!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Victim: I have the box all packed and ready to go. I packed it Friday night and the box was not right. I had tried to modify it to be smaller than it was. And, I forgot to put my note inside. I went to 4 different places yesterday looking for a replacement box, and I'm happy to say, I found one great box, and your gift is repacked. Almost forgot the note a second time, and just squeezed it into the box before it was sealed.  Box will be on the way this week.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Katster said:


> DarkManDustin said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. What I gave my victim was cheesy, compared to that!
> ...


I'm not trying to sound cocky, but, I must've done a good job, if people are craving candy corn. 

If you go to the generic section of a candy aisle, you'll probably find it. 

Try it with peanuts.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear victim: A Sunday teaser pic for you....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ooh I like! I can tell what that is in the background, but what is that in the foreground? I see what appears to be a hand. Is that part of the background or foreground? Love the teasers.



byondbzr said:


> Dear victim: A Sunday teaser pic for you....
> 
> View attachment 153638


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Ooh I like! I can tell what that is in the background, but what is that in the foreground? I see what appears to be a hand. Is that part of the background or foreground? Love the teasers.


Thanks! the hand belongs to the background item. The front piece is so cool I am going to have a hard time parting with it! But, my victim deserves it so I'll just have to make another for myself later...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I am going to have to make some items I made my victim too. Some will be easy to duplicate, but one special item fell into my lap, and will be hard to duplicate. I really love the one item, and its very on of a kind. Are you listening victim?  



byondbzr said:


> Thanks! the hand belongs to the background item. The front piece is so cool I am going to have a hard time parting with it! But, my victim deserves it so I'll just have to make another for myself later...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm listening!!! But seriously, sometimes it is hard to duplicate a craft. So thanks in advance, LOL.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I've spent most of my Mother's Day afternoon spray painting and working on another project for my victim!

I've got a silver thumb. Hint.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been at it again sweet victim.....just a few little things to go....


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> I am going to have to make some items I made my victim too. Some will be easy to duplicate, but one special item fell into my lap, and will be hard to duplicate. I really love the one item, and its very on of a kind. Are you listening victim?
> 
> Hubbie was actually upset that one of the things I made was being sent to my victim. I promised to make one for home too. But will i ever get around to it? Hmmmmm


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

spent time today working on one of the projects for my victim,, I hope it turns out good, ..... have several smaller things I made too,, this being a "mini" reaper might not work so well,, as I see others have found out. Just want to do right by my victim!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> spent time today working on one of the projects for my victim,, I hope it turns out good, ..... have several smaller things I made too,, this being a "mini" reaper might not work so well,, as I see others have found out. Just want to do right by my victim!


I totally understand. Wanted to do something really good and keep with the spirit of things and keep it mini!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It was so hard to keep it with in range. I am sure that i went over... oh well.  think i am going to duplicate a few of those.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

bethene said:


> spent time today working on one of the projects for my victim,, I hope it turns out good, ..... have several smaller things I made too,, this being a "mini" reaper might not work so well,, as I see others have found out. Just want to do right by my victim!


I agree. I was already planning on three projects. (2 of which are done) but now I'm thinking of adding a bit of this or a bit of that into the mix. I'm having way too much fun with this. I adore your likes list, dear victim.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

One more project to go....dear victim. If I don't decide to add another! Everyone is so right! This is so much fun!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I hear you Bethene, but I'm sure whatever you come up with will be great. I've seen so much talent on this forum. I incorporated many things I already had on hand, so I counted those items as free. My big score was on 50% off day at Goodwill. That kept my cost down significantly.



bethene said:


> spent time today working on one of the projects for my victim,, I hope it turns out good, ..... have several smaller things I made too,, this being a "mini" reaper might not work so well,, as I see others have found out. Just want to do right by my victim!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Victim: your package is going to FedEx today. Hope you enjoy everything. Saki: I will give you all the details afterward.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dear Victim, according to UPS, package is out for delivery!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Good there are people home today to get it. LOL


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Dear Victim, according to UPS, package is out for delivery!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been awesomely, fantastically, wonderfully reaped by NOWHINING!!!! I LOVE everything and will post photos tonight. I received a jar of dead mens toes (pine cones) for my potions cabinet. A wonderful potion (drink) mixer, a small pirates head and the most awesome hand stitched on felt treasure map. I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oohhhh More pics on the way! More boxes being shipped!!! Exciting!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, says it was left on front door, hope my victim gets it soon!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Drat! Nothing on my porch!




BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, says it was left on front door, hope my victim gets it soon!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sent hubby a text asking if anything was delivered today. He says, only a package from KY that says ebay. Drats, only teaspoons for my flatware set. Getting anxious in CO


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, says it was left on front door, hope my victim gets it soon!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh.... I am at work, maybe it's at my house? My boyfriend/kids are home so it would be safe and sound, but I didn't get a text from them about any delivery.. Boo!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay Victim: package was mailed today. Be expecting a delivery by FedEx tomorrow. Enjoy the goodies.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG, OMG OMG!!! I just walked in from work and right inside my front door is a package and my first thought was "what did I order"? Then I saw the name and started freaking out! What are the odds of being reaped by the same awesome reaper as last year?! I haven't opened it yet because my daughter should be home in around 15 minutes, just wanted to let my SR know it arrived.  A little hint for y'all - it's BIG and has a lot of tape!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes I am listening.... OH WAIT! DUH! I have already been reaped! LOL!!!!



im the goddess said:


> I am going to have to make some items I made my victim too. Some will be easy to duplicate, but one special item fell into my lap, and will be hard to duplicate. I really love the one item, and its very on of a kind. Are you listening victim?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I 'm posting pics of my Whimzkulls cookies. They came with 3 post cards, and 3 business cards.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, lighting does strike twice cause I am definitely thunderstruck!I knew my reaper package was going to be amazing and it most certainly is!!! I'm absolutely thrilled!! This person understands my tastes, my likes, my style and I admire their craftsmanship, their vision, and their meticulous attention to detail. 

Pictures are going to have to wait a wee bit because right now I'm using an old back-up XP cpu with no free space. However, my new computer is scheduled to arrive this week and it comes with a memory card reader so it shouldn't be too difficult for me to figure out how to post pictures. 

I can't Thank You enough for all the wonderful items my SR!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki: I sent you 2 private messages today, but they are not showing in my sent mail Did you get them? They included my tracking # for my package.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki: I sent you 2 private messages today, but they are not showing in my sent mail Did you get them? They included my tracking # for my package.


I got them just had not had a chance to get back to you


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> I 'm posting pics of my Whimzkulls cookies. They came with 3 post cards, and 3 business cards.


I'm currently eating the vampire skull cookie. It's great. That's the truth.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

A complete Great Stuff failure [weather turned cold and the foam didn't cure right] means I won't ship until almost the deadline. I have a conference for work this week and I'm pretty sure the guy who runs the glass facility would not appreciate me bringing my flammable aerosols to work with between sessions. Non-Halloween people just have no appreciation for what it means to be a reaper, y'know? I should be ready to ship a day or so after I get back. The killer is that I'll be away from the house and my Reaper box may arrive during my absence. My wife won't open it without me [well, PROBABLY won't], but she will certainly tell me the minute it arrives and tease me about it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just get a little stressed at times. I worry about doing the right things. A-type you see. 



Saki.Girl said:


> I got them just had not had a chance to get back to you


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Last of the hot glue is drying and it is off to be shipped.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so glad we did this mini reaper . I love seeing and making peoples day . This was just what i need to get my self amped up for starting my own props for party this year. So look forward to seeing eveyones pics still to come


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dearest victim: I am drowning in swaths of fabric today. Just for you. It's coming along, oh yes, it's coming along!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone should be looking for the brown truck today it has your reaper box.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am done creating! Now to scare up a box...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> I'm currently eating the vampire skull cookie. It's great. That's the truth.


The cookies are really cool. But to tease us ..... I want cookies!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone needs to get reaped . ready to see more pics


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I packed my box today full of spooky goodies and was so excited I hopped into my van with my two littlest monsters and we mailed it today! Oh victim! Soon! Receipt says delivery due Thursday! Heehehe!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Doorbell just rang, and hubby said, "Probably the package for you." Ugh, just someone wanting to sell us new windows.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Pick me! Pick me! No package today...... but the waiting is a big part of the fun, right? 



Saki.Girl said:


> someone needs to get reaped . ready to see more pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was all excited ups came and damn it was a modem from comcast


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone got reaped today. Package was left on porch after 5pm.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh this is so much fun,, Saki,, thank you for doing the mini reaper! I love the pics, every ones excitement waiting for the gift to arrive,, and the most fun for me, waiting to see what my victim thinks!! I will buy the very last thing to ship today, pack it up and mail tomorrow!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene, me too. Even though I am not a Reaper or being Reaped, I enjoy all the excitement.
hope to get in on a Reap sometime.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> oh this is so much fun,, Saki,, thank you for doing the mini reaper! I love the pics, every ones excitement waiting for the gift to arrive,, and the most fun for me, waiting to see what my victim thinks!! I will buy the very last thing to ship today, pack it up and mail tomorrow!


So very welcome. I am so glad we did this I agree best part is seeing if your victim lo es what you created for them. Can't wait to see who is next to get reaped.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha, that's just how I felt with the teaspoons the other night. Next will be the replacement bowls I bought LOL! Just hang on Saki.Girl we'll get reaped sooner than later.


Saki.Girl said:


> i was all excited ups came and damn it was a modem from comcast


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's how I felt watching in the fall. It was so much fun watching the teasers, and seeing what people created, and what great things people received. I jumped into this one.


Bethany said:


> bethene, me too. Even though I am not a Reaper or being Reaped, I enjoy all the excitement.
> hope to get in on a Reap sometime.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear victim, I am having way too much fun decorating your package. I don't mind the weird looks I'll be getting at the post office, no-sir-ee. Because I know that deep down, we've all wanted a bloody bandaged box delivered to our front door. I aim to please...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

byondbzr said:


> Dear victim, I am having way too much fun decorating your package. I don't mind the weird looks I'll be getting at the post office, no-sir-ee. Because I know that deep down, we've all wanted a bloody bandaged box delivered to our front door. I aim to please...
> 
> View attachment 153833


I would love to be a fly on the wall when you go to ship that!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My PO is used to me bringing in crazy stuff. I paint boxes and tape buttons and flowers and pictures onto them all the time. My packages are never boring! But this may be odd, as it's MAY. Not October when it might make sense. LOL. Last year everyone loved my Reaper box, but again it was shipped in October!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dear Victim: something is waiting for you at home. Enjoy


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love it, byondbzr!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a little late with this (been traveling for work), but glad you like the package NOWHINING. It was fun putting it together for you. If you can, check out the bottle labels under a blacklight, as a good number of them will glow. Cheers.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

How was that candy corn?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

pcitures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Danged UPS guy just walked right past my house and delivered a box to my neighbor.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> Danged UPS guy just walked right past my house and delivered a box to my neighbor.


Yeah, I've been stalking the UPS guy too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cant wait to see if my victim liked the gift


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Cant wait to see if my victim liked the gift


You and me both.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Paint It Black said:
> 
> 
> > Danged UPS guy just walked right past my house and delivered a box to my neighbor.
> ...


I've been waiting in anticipation, myself.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just about all packed up....shipping tomorrow.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Just about all packed up....shipping tomorrow.


I'm sure I'll love it all


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so who got reaped we want to see


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim! Your package is in your state! Somewhere north of me! So close...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Life has been very hectic but I promise I will post pictures soon. Looks like I'm going to need a smart phone (rather than the dumb phone I currently have) so I can take pictures and post them instantly. lol


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm dying here, I want to see more pics!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So, who's address should I put on this.. Hmmmm?? tee hee heeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pick Me! Pick Me!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know byondbzr, it would be great to get something from my home state!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

br1mston3 said:


> you know byondbzr, it would be great to get something from my home state!


it sure would!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Pictures! Pictures! Lots of pictures!
I can't wait to see who will be reaped next! Everyone here is so talented!
Pictures! Please!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

waiting patiently. Reaper box was left on victim's front porch on Tuesday. I still don't know if they got it or not.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> waiting patiently. Reaper box was left on victim's front porch on Tuesday. I still don't know if they got it or not.


OMG LadySherry that would drive me just crazy maybe you victim is now toying with you LOL!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've double and triple checked my mailbox, doorstep, community office where our deliveries sometimes land... Nothing here for me as of right now!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm..someone West of me should be looking for that blasted brown truck on Monday!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

That's maddening. Happened to me last go-round. Still don't know if everything arrived in one piece. 



LadySherry said:


> waiting patiently. Reaper box was left on victim's front porch on Tuesday. I still don't know if they got it or not.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> waiting patiently. Reaper box was left on victim's front porch on Tuesday. I still don't know if they got it or not.


i am going to do some checking on this


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha Saki.Girl I just realized you changed your avatar to a cute little Reaper... how fitting!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine please


byondbzr said:


> So, who's address should I put on this.. Hmmmm?? tee hee heeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 153877


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's just plain wrong and unexceptable


Araniella said:


> That's maddening. Happened to me last go-round. Still don't know if everything arrived in one piece.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Saki.
It happened to me once before when I was a rescue reaper. I did finally find out they received the box but nothing about if they liked the handmade stuff that was personalized just for them. Oh well. I enjoyed making the stuff and hopefully this time my victim is just not in town or having computer problems.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest Victim, your package has finally made it to your state. Someone is getting REAPED on FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A reminder to those left to still ship to there victims next Friday is the dead line ship date. If anyone is not going to make this or there is some issues please pm me right away .


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the great gifts. I love all of them. The hanging skull faced ghost will work wonderfully hung up inside in October, then hanging from a tree come Halloween night. The witches potion bottles will look great in my tripod of witches around my dessert table for this years Halloween party. I'm also super happy with the crow candle holder and the other spider webbed rod iron candle holder. I now know what I'm using for this years Halloween centerpiece  I'm The Goddess you did such an amazing job capturing my Whimsical Halloween theme. I can't thank you enough. 


































Thanks again,

Spinechiller


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yea more pictures!!
Lucky you Spinechiller!! 
Nicely Done I Am The Godess!
Love it all!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reap spinechiller! Loving the pictures! Thanks!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My package has been out for delivery since 7:59am. It's driving me mad!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Guess what happened to me today! I am soo excited. Look how beautiful my hoarde of spiders is! They will look amazing on my tree.

Love LOVE the bracelet! Its soo comfie. The necklaces are amazing

And that beautiful silver pumpkin with the spider bling...love it.

Thank you sooo much beautifulnightmare....I can see why your fingers were hurting.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaa more pics great reap spine chiller love the items


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot another reap great spiders Araniella another great reap


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Spinechiller said:


> Thank you so much for the great gifts. I love all of them. The hanging skull faced ghost will work wonderfully hung up inside in October, then hanging from a tree come Halloween night. The witches potion bottles will look great in my tripod of witches around my dessert table for this years Halloween party. I'm also super happy with the crow candle holder and the other spider webbed rod iron candle holder. I now know what I'm using for this years Halloween centerpiece  I'm The Goddess you did such an amazing job capturing my Whimsical Halloween theme. I can't thank you enough.
> 
> View attachment 153889
> 
> ...


the ghost looks like one of those RIT ghosts that shine super brightly in blacklight! if you have a black light test it out and see if it is. they look so good hanging in an upstairs window or front room window on halloween night. i made one last year and i love it! easiest and probably one of my favorite props.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki sign me up if you need a rescue reaper seems every one of the SR someone needs it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so glad it made it there in one peice and that you like them. I had so much fun making them. It was so hard to give up the candlesticks, and I don't even have a ghost LOL. 


Spinechiller said:


> Thank you so much for the great gifts. I love all of them. The hanging skull faced ghost will work wonderfully hung up inside in October, then hanging from a tree come Halloween night. The witches potion bottles will look great in my tripod of witches around my dessert table for this years Halloween party. I'm also super happy with the crow candle holder and the other spider webbed rod iron candle holder. I now know what I'm using for this years Halloween centerpiece  I'm The Goddess you did such an amazing job capturing my Whimsical Halloween theme. I can't thank you enough.
> 
> View attachment 153889
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Saki sign me up if you need a rescue reaper seems every one of the SR someone needs it


thanks got you down  i will keep you posted


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> the ghost looks like one of those RIT ghosts that shine super brightly in blacklight! if you have a black light test it out and see if it is. they look so good hanging in an upstairs window or front room window on halloween night. i made one last year and i love it! easiest and probably one of my favorite props.


Yes, I forgot to say it is indeed. It glows really well under black light, and the eye sockets, nose cavity and teeth are painted with glow in the dark paint.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Guess what happened to me today! I am soo excited. Look how beautiful my hoarde of spiders is! They will look amazing on my tree.
> 
> Love LOVE the bracelet! Its soo comfie. The necklaces are amazing
> 
> ...


Wonderful reap. Love the giant one on the silver pumpkin. Great spiders beautiful nightmare.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Yes, I forgot to say it is indeed. It glows really well under black light, and the eye sockets, nose cavity and teeth are painted with glow in the dark paint.


i need to do that with my skull for my rit ghost! hadnt thought of it and i do have a can of glow in the dark paint upstairs. what kind of paint did you use? just the spray paint or the latex paint?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i need to do that with my skull for my rit ghost! hadnt thought of it and i do have a can of glow in the dark paint upstairs. what kind of paint did you use? just the spray paint or the latex paint?


It's called Glo-it by DecoArt. It is a 1oz bottle. It says soap and water clean up, and can be used alone or with light transparent acrylic paint. I used it alone. Can also be used on fabric. I bought it at JoAnn Fabrics


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps! All the spider stuff is great!!
Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spinechiller, nice haul! Love it all, but I am drawn to the raven's nest, never seen anything like that.

Araniella,what a perfect set of gifts for the spider maven!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Woohoo, pictures! Wonderful stuff everyone got today!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I am so loving this, everyone has gotten great stuff and it isn't even Halloween. Kinda makes your heart go all mushy watching everyone get awesome gifts from total strangers. When I first entered this forum I kept talking to my 31 year old son about it and telling him of the great things and people on it, he thought I was nuts. He said "that isn't any kind of forum I have ever been on." Well when I explained the secret reaper to him he just shook his head thinking there had to be a scam. Then my gifts came from my reaper he started to think differently. Everybody... great job and I am glad to be a part of it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Yes, I forgot to say it is indeed. It glows really well under black light, and the eye sockets, nose cavity and teeth are painted with glow in the dark paint.
> View attachment 153910


I would like instructions for how to make this!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


Paint It Black said:


> I would like instructions for how to make this!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I love all the new pictures! Great job, reapers. Dear victim...I enjoy making you wait. FYI


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Dear Reaper: The suspense and excitement builds, as I wait patiently in anticipation.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Druidess said:


> Dear victim...I enjoy making you wait. FYI


Well as a victim who is still waiting but does not mind to wait, I must quote Willy Wonka quoting Oscar Wilde;

_'The suspense is terrible, I hope it will last!'_


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Nice stuff!! 

Great job on the spider goodies, beautifulnightmare
And I love the centerpieces and witch bottles, imthegoddess and really cool ghost

Lucky Victims!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> I would like instructions for how to make this!!!


it is really the easiest thing on earth! the hardest thing for me last year was getting the hanger in through the plastic skull so i could hang it up lol. just soak the cheesecloth in some RIT whitener and brightener for i think 30 minutes or so... i think i left mine in longer, rinse it out, let it dry, drape over the skull of choice and display. super easy and very awesome to look at.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOOhhhhhh My Victims Package just arrived in their state! I can't wait for Monday!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well , need to get the box put together,, have on in the basement that I believe will work, but yesterday came home from work with a bad cold..basically spent the day in bed... so dear victim I have not forgotten you,, it will be sent out this week end,, that is the plan!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Today the UPS guy rang our doorbell!!!...and dropped off TWO packages!!!....for my husband...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone check their porches. The postal service delivered my victims package 45 minutes ago. I sure hope it made it in one piece. One of the items was somewhat fragile.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

ajbanz said:


> Everyone check their porches. The postal service delivered my victims package 45 minutes ago. I sure hope it made it in one piece. One of the items was somewhat fragile.


I checked, alas there was nothing


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

not at my door, boo hoo


ajbanz said:


> Everyone check their porches. The postal service delivered my victims package 45 minutes ago. I sure hope it made it in one piece. One of the items was somewhat fragile.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nothing at mine either.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been REAPED! Pictures to come. I don't know the userne, to thank him/her.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

DarkManDustin
I've been REAPED! Pictures to come. I don't know the userne, to thank him/her.

Maybe it might be.........LOL

ajbanz
Everyone check their porches. The postal service delivered my victims package 45 minutes ago. I sure hope it made it in one piece. One of the items was somewhat fragile.

Hurry up and post pictures Dustin..we are unpatiently waiting,


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

ajbanz said:


> Everyone check their porches. The postal service delivered my victims package 45 minutes ago. I sure hope it made it in one piece. One of the items was somewhat fragile.


You rock. I love everything. "Scary, Scary, Halloween," is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool. What a nice pumpkin carving. The little skulls are so cute.



DarkManDustin said:


> You rock. I love everything. "Scary, Scary, Halloween," is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Darkmandustin, I am your reaper. Sorry, I thought I had put a note in the box.

Im the goddess- the little skulls are salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job on the pumpkin carving.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dark Man, looks like you got a good package! Everything fits! I love the pumpkin, is that a light for it?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap love the skull salt and pepper shakers i have some they are so cool


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

You did a good job. Everything WILL be used. I read/listened to the book. It put me in the Fall mood..


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If anyone didn't see them, here are the pictures of the Whimzkulls cookies that I won.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more victims packages. 
Next Friday is ship date .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry dear victim, I have been so so sick,, got the packages "wrapped" but the box was a bit too small,. found one I think is better, need to check it out though,, hope to get it shipped in the next couple of days!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethene, you are still ahead of schedule. You should get well first and foremost.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene: feel better soon, and take care of yourself.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Yes, lighting does strike twice cause I am definitely thunderstruck!I knew my reaper package was going to be amazing and it most certainly is!!! I'm absolutely thrilled!! This person understands my tastes, my likes, my style and I admire their craftsmanship, their vision, and their meticulous attention to detail.
> 
> Pictures are going to have to wait a wee bit because right now I'm using an old back-up XP cpu with no free space. However, my new computer is scheduled to arrive this week and it comes with a memory card reader so it shouldn't be too difficult for me to figure out how to post pictures.
> 
> I can't Thank You enough for all the wonderful items my SR!!


Alrighty my little chickadees, I'm up & running! Wait till you see what I got!!!

I'm doing a Witch's Inn Dead & Breakfast this year and asked my SR for items (and potion labels) pertaining to that theme and boy-oh-boy did they ever deliver!!

You may remember a certain Reaper needing a large box so they decided to build their own from science boards:
















I was ecstatic because I was reaped by the same person last year:
















Not just one awesome homemade witch's wands but SIX! 









The labels I requested, all cut & trimmed, mind you:









A witchy potion bottle containing _Vampire Ashes_, (the label got washed out with the flash, but it's cool trust me):









_AND_

hold on to your broomsticks folks.....

Ta-Da!!

Check out this signboard:









Handcrafted, cut and carved out of styrofoam, painted to look like driftwood, with an awesome facial element attached:
















It is absolutely beautiful!! I can't THANK my SR enough!!! Can you guess who my wonderful Secret Reaper is?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Whoa! BR1MSTON3 has outdone himself again!!! Everything is great - the wands, the labels, the bottle of ashes, but OMG, that Sign is outrageously awesome. Talk about a custom job for your SR victim. Tanna, everything you got is amazing. Again, Whoa!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I know, he's amazing, isn't he? And the sign's huge too, it's over 2 feet tall.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am really glad you liked everything Tanna, I had a lot of fun learning new techniques (seems I am always experimenting with your gifts!) I have had so much fun with those wands that I keep making them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow amazing love the sign and the wands wow that is outstanding great reap for sure!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow those wands and sign are just awesome


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was awsome gift!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Fabulous craftmanship!! 
So much talent on this forum!! Amazing work everyone!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Astounding work on everything and so glad the pics ended up being posted on the weekend when normally we would have to wait till the Monday!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've enjoyed this. I know I've already said this, but, Ajbanz: you did a wonderful job.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got reaped! I actually got my package a few days ago, but didn't have a moment to take and post pics until now. I also just finished my victim's stuff and will get that packaged and out the door tomorrow. 

My reaper leeKelly gave me handmade candles, which are really neat and well made and this fantastic rose pumpkin. I must say I would have never expected such a thing. The rose pumpkin was a very unique idea and is such a pretty color. Thank You!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

blueczarina that is really cool, I have never seen one like it before!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow...are they real rose petals? That's incredible. Beautiful.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone's getting reaped today. 

5/20/2013 6:46:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

That rose pumpkin is so unique I can't stop looking at it and the color I swear is blood red. Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is on cool pumpkin great job and so cool. Never seen one like it. Love it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Reminder Friday is ship dated please lost me know if you can not have a package out by then


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Great stuff! Love the Witch Inn sign the most!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great Reaps everyone. I love looking at the photos. Brimstone, great job on the wands and sign. I saw a tutorial once on wands, but they were not as thin as yours. Any chance you will post a tutorial?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Rose Pumpkin is so unique. Opens a whole new window for pumpkins doesn't it!!
Love seeing all the ideas & talent. 
Love the wands & dead & breakfast sign too!! I agree on the tutorial.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, such great gifts!! The sign and wands are awesome and that rose pumpkin is really unique and beautiful.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

There really is not much to it, but I can whip up a tutorial and try to get it posted.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm..there's a package for someone at their side door......just sayin'. 

Hope it made it in one piece!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Hmm..there's a package for someone at their side door......just sayin'.
> 
> Hope it made it in one piece!


sweet cant wait to see more pics whoot


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Araniella said:


> Hmm..there's a package for someone at their side door......just sayin'.
> 
> Hope it made it in one piece!


I was outside working on some wands to make for tutorial when the UPS man pulled up in front of my house..... to walk to my neighbor 

Well I did get the tutorial done anyways


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have two packages off halloween goodies coming ups would be cool if it was 3 and i got reaped


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, but Finally, here are the pictures of my awesome reap from Nowhining. Pictures do not do the treasure map justice. It's handstitched on some type of felt. Absolutely fantastic. I love EVERTHING!!! Thank you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very cool another great rep whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,,, that is such a cool map!! 

Love the candle and the rose pumpkin,, I agree the color is breathtaking.. like blood!

Great wands!! can't wait for the tutorial! 

I want to paint the box before shipping, have it packed, just need to paint it,,,, want it to look cool!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Lady Sherry, THANK YOU! I just got home a couple hours ago. I have been out of town and without internet access for the past week so I couldn't tell you I got reaped. The box arrived the day I left and I have been dying to get back so I could open it. I need to find the camera before I start unpacking or I'll forget to snap photos. Now that I have let you know it arrived I can run off and open it. I'll be back shortly!! Thanks!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady is still working on her victim's gifts. She is just slow. LOL1


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Such great reaps! Really great! SR always knocks my socks off! Can't wait to see more!
Araniella- you are very welcome. It was an honor to add to the spidermaven's army if spiders! Glad you like!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got my package off today. Someone will be getting reaped soon. 









And that rose pumpkin leekelly made me is neat. The pumpkin itself appears to have been hand made with paper mache? and the rose petals are fake with a black and red ombre color and fake dew drops. And it has a nice rich paint job with black and blood red. 

Those wands are quite neat BR1MSTON3. They look very witchy. People have made some really cool things.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Silver Lady is still working on her victim's gifts. She is just slow. LOL1


thanks for updated


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear victim, your package is officially on it's way now!! Can you wait a teensy bit longer? Hmmmm?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I got the COOLEST stuff from Lady Sherry!! I need to see if my stupid computer will post the photos, but here's a quick inventory of my loot: 2 (2!!) dollar store flamingo-to-vulture conversions, a mini crow, a neat little black metal tealight lantern, an awesome metal skull tealight lantern, a pair of the creepiest soft foam pumpkins I have ever seen (they have baby faces on them), and a shrunken head for my voodoo grave! The mini crow is a little worse for wear since merlin (our cat) pounced on it immediately upon removing it from the box. I love it all. I was planning to make a pair of vultures this year but now I can get an extra prop made instead. Thank you so much!! Pics will follow in another post [unless I have to smash the laptop because it is stupid].


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ugh. Keeps saying the files are too big to upload. I'll wrestle with them and try to post tonight.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

ondeko said:


> I got the COOLEST stuff from Lady Sherry!! I need to see if my stupid computer will post the photos, but here's a quick inventory of my loot: 2 (2!!) dollar store flamingo-to-vulture conversions, a mini crow, a neat little black metal tealight lantern, an awesome metal skull tealight lantern, a pair of the creepiest soft foam pumpkins I have ever seen (they have baby faces on them), and a shrunken head for my voodoo grave! The mini crow is a little worse for wear since merlin (our cat) pounced on it immediately upon removing it from the box. I love it all. I was planning to make a pair of vultures this year but now I can get an extra prop made instead. Thank you so much!! Pics will follow in another post [unless I have to smash the laptop because it is stupid].


Whoa! Lady Sherry you went all out and ondeko don't smash your stupid laptop we want to see all the goodies LOL!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Katster said:


> Whoa! Lady Sherry you went all out .
> 
> Nope stayed in budget. Handmade the vultures and the shrunken head.
> The little crow was for Merlin, let him have it back. joking LOL
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey!! I never got my reaper gift! Oh yeah, I didn't sign up..  
Seriously tho, I just wanted to say that I've been lurking around, looking at the gifts coming in, and I'm VERY impressed with the thought and effort everyone put into them! You all have done an awesome job!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> Hey!! I never got my reaper gift! Oh yeah, I didn't sign up..
> Seriously tho, I just wanted to say that I've been lurking around, looking at the gifts coming in, and I'm VERY impressed with the thought and effort everyone put into them! You all have done an awesome job!


LOL @ Kymmm. But it is true. I can't believe what all everyone can come up with for the $10 limit. I would not have been able to do much if I hadn't found things at yard sales, and also the after-Halloween sales items that I keep in my "projects box." I guess that's why it is good to have a "projects box" with little odds and ends that you can use for fun things all year round.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> LOL @ Kymmm. But it is true. I can't believe what all everyone can come up with for the $10 limit. I would not have been able to do much if I hadn't found things at yard sales, and also the after-Halloween sales items that I keep in my "projects box." I guess that's why it is good to have a "projects box" with little odds and ends that you can use for fun things all year round.


I'd of had to hit the thrift stores & DT. All my "craft" & halloween stuff is in a Storage Unit WAY at the back.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Sigh...hope my victim got their package on Monday at the side door, and that it's not still sitting out there somewhere.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Ugh. Keeps saying the files are too big to upload. I'll wrestle with them and try to post tonight.


if you use fb, upload them on there then share the img urls on here, thats the easiest way ive found to add photos on here.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Sigh...hope my victim got their package on Monday at the side door, and that it's not still sitting out there somewhere.


Hope it wasn't at my side door since I don't have a side door


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> Hope it wasn't at my side door since I don't have a side door


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a side door, but nothing has been left there!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in a second-floor apartment, so my side door is a window. I hope nobody tried to leave a package there!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

The great levitating package trick...ha!




CDW said:


> I'm in a second-floor apartment, so my side door is a window. I hope nobody tried to leave a package there!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Sigh...hope my victim got their package on Monday at the side door, and that it's not still sitting out there somewhere.


I will do some checking on this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> if you use fb, upload them on there then share the img urls on here, thats the easiest way ive found to add photos on here.


i use photo bucket and copy the ImG code


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Ugh. Keeps saying the files are too big to upload. I'll wrestle with them and try to post tonight.


Are you trying to put them in an album, or just put them into a post here? The albums will complain mercilessly if you try to put anything resembling a reasonably-sized picture into them, but generally you can add as large a picture as you like through the post editing interface, and the forum software will resize it as needed.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mariposa0283 said:


> if you use fb, upload them on there then share the img urls on here, thats the easiest way ive found to add photos on here.


I haven't been able to upload files on fb for a couple weeks.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my package is ready and waiting to be mailed,, it is painted,, decorated,,, etc.... tomorrow dear reaper,, tomorrow!

I made most of my gifts, and the others came from a stash,, so that helped with the budget,, and then 40 % off coupons helped too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

plain felt that I brought from Wal-Mart for .24 cent. Stitch it up and then I took a lighter to it to rough it up and age it as well.



ajbanz said:


> Sorry for the delay, but Finally, here are the pictures of my awesome reap from Nowhining. Pictures do not do the treasure map justice. It's handstitched on some type of felt. Absolutely fantastic. I love EVERTHING!!! Thank you.
> View attachment 154053


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The King and i's packages will be going out tomorrow. We were putting the finishing touches on them a while ago.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

CDW said:


> Are you trying to put them in an album, or just put them into a post here? The albums will complain mercilessly if you try to put anything resembling a reasonably-sized picture into them, but generally you can add as large a picture as you like through the post editing interface, and the forum software will resize it as needed.


When I tried to upload my SR pictures I also got the 'image is too big' message. I went in and resized them thought Paint (per my daughter's suggestion) but what a pia that was. What is this "post editing interface" you speak of CDW? Is that an image service like Photobucket? I've posted pictures to PB only to have them come out huge on the forum. No matter how many times I tried to resize them on PB, they would always post the original huge size. I would be very interested to know what to use to have the forum software resize my pics.

_Now back to our regular scheduled program:_
The rose pumpkin came out gorgeous. and the hand stitched treasure map looks really cool.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Tannasgash not sure why you are having problems I just took a photo of this and uploaded it.









This photo I did not resize and it was over 2,000 pixels normally I resize all mine to about 800 to 1,000 for here or facebook.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have always used imageshack.us. When you upload a picture, it has a resize button if you wish. When you upload it, it gives you several URLs. Copy and paste the forum one and you are done!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Katster said:


> Tannasgash not sure why you are having problems I just took a photo of this and uploaded it.
> 
> View attachment 154199
> 
> ...


Katster, that's exactly what I was talking about, thanks for the excellent image! Is there a common or accepted term for "that box below all our posts where we type stuff to add a reply to those posts and there's that button with the tree"? I've had this problem before, and I feel like things would be much less confusing if I knew what that term was.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

CDW... I knew I seen someone else had posted the same as I just did, but wasn't sure what page so I went through every one and finally found yours on page 46 LOL! Have no idea what the box is officially called other than the reply box. Maybe Larry has a name for it??? Me I am so blind I didn't even know that was a tree in the box when I first read your original post. Had to go put on my extra strength readers LOL!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Funny when you see someone having problems you wish you were right there to help them as so much gets lost in translation over the internet, but what a joy it is when it get solved!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Katster said:


> Funny when you see someone having problems you wish you were right there to help them as so much gets lost in translation over the internet, but what a joy it is when it get solved!


Exactly - especially in a forum setting, where there's usually a lag between you writing a post and the other person reading it - people and their having lives outside of HF, what's up with that?  But it always is nice when it gets figured out.

I feel like HF needs a set of images like the one you posted that provide simple, graphical instructions on how to do forum stuff, so that whenever anyone is having a problem people can just post the relevant image. No muss, no terminological fuss.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope someone gets reaped wanted to see more pics


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Hope someone gets reaped wanted to see more pics


Hope I get reaped too!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I was reaped on Monday, but was not home to recieve my package. (Stupid work pulled me out of town on Saturday). I landed at the airport this morning knowing I had a surprise for me waiting. First of all I want to say thank you to my reaper for all the great cards and the teaser box, sorry I have been absent from the forum and didnt post pictures like a said, live has been a little crazy lately (sigh).
Now for the good part, pictures. My SR got my likes down great.

The Box (Ahhhhhhh, rays of sun shine and godly music playing)








Then I was confettii bombed, (and I liked it) Here is the contents all neatly wrapped begging for me to tear into.








This is the OMG jar, that is going on my desk year round at work. LOVE IT!!!!!








And then!!!! Hand made pictures for my haunted house theme this year. (Jumps up and down like a giddy school girl). 




















Next a DVD for creating a haunted house. (My hubby is going to regret me even watching this, his honey do list is about to grow)








And now its time for the main event, (Holy crap I about pee's myself when I unwrapped this thing) WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!










Now as I sit here eatting my candy corn, I owe a huge Thanks to my reaper Araniella.
Could not have asked for a better SR, sorry I was a crappy victim but I plan to make it up to you. MuuuHahahahahaha!!!!!!




Now that I am off the rest of this week and all of next week, I'm awaiting my victim to recieve their gift tomorrow.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice gifts, love the jar and the prints as well as the skull on the books! Ah heck, love it all!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great gifts, vwgirl . Love it all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap gifts the skull in jar and skull on books love love . well like said love it all great job


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Good stuff vwgirl! Nice job Araniella!! 

per my calculations.....someone has a package on their front porch.................


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Hard to pick a fave on this reap but I have to go with the skelly and raven in a jar. That is just the freakin' cutest thing. Alot of labor of love went into this one great job Araniella! And you got Candy Corn!!!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I did have candy corn. LOL, between me and my 3 yr old, we ate the whole bag already. Good I am going be paying for it, but its candy corn in the middle of May, you can't turn that stuff down.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't tell you how much fun I had making everything for you vwgirl. You are/were NOT a horrible victim. It was fun seeing you post that you had received the cards and the teaser umm...gift....I just got a bit nervous when you hadn't said that you received the big box....was wondering if the brown truck missed the mark..ha! Stranger things have happened.

All of DarkManDustin's talk about the Candy Corn had me on a tear to find some....and it helped to hold the skeleton head in place. 

So relieved it all made it in one piece! Enjoy!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, and if it's any consolation for the confetti bombing, I am still finding pieces of the foam where I cut out the pages of the books. It was EVERYWHERE..hahaha


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahaha... now I have a new quote... "If you need help holding your head up get a bag of Candy Corn"... that just seems so funny to me! (but I am kinda wierd).


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Well once agian a huge thank you, my mom dropped my son off to me while I was opening the box, she was amazed at the book stack. I slowly working to convert her into a Halloweenie.



Araniella said:


> Can't tell you how much fun I had making everything for you vwgirl. You are/were NOT a horrible victim. It was fun seeing you post that you had received the cards and the teaser umm...gift....I just got a bit nervous when you hadn't said that you received the big box....was wondering if the brown truck missed the mark..ha! Stranger things have happened.
> 
> All of DarkManDustin's talk about the Candy Corn had me on a tear to find some....and it helped to hold the skeleton head in place.
> 
> So relieved it all made it in one piece! Enjoy!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh, 'love it all' vwgirl!  The jar is so cool and Aranielle, the wax melt on the candle is exquisite!



Katster said:


> Tannasgash not sure why you are having problems I just took a photo of this and uploaded it.
> 
> View attachment 154199
> 
> ...


wow, so all I have to do is click on that button to upload a pic from my files? Well that should simplify things a lot, thanks for the tip.  I was trying to upload my SR pics to an album and then copy the code to post on this thread. When it comes time to make another album, I'll have to check out imageshack; it sounds easier to resize pictures than photobucket. Cuz you still have to resize your pics to make an album, right?


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pumpkinking30 and my boxes went out about an hour ago. So sorry to our Victim's who had to wait, I hope you enjoy your presents! We had fun putting these together and we hope they are enjoyed by the people receiving them.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Tannasgach said:


> oooh, 'love it all' vwgirl!  The jar is so cool and Arielle, the wax melt on the candle is exquisite!
> 
> 
> wow, so all I have to do is click on that button to upload a pic from my files? Well that should simplify things a lot, thanks for the tip.  I was trying to upload my SR pics to an album and then copy the code to post on this thread. When it comes time to make another album, I'll have to check out imageshack; it sounds easier to resize pictures than photobucket. Cuz you still have to resize your pics to make an album, right?


Sent you a PM to try to help you get your pics up let me know how the suggestion helps if not there are ways to get it sorted out.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG, love the skull/candle/book stack combo!! Great reap!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

My dear victim, NOWHINING mailed your gift today so you should be getting in soon.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

We have a front door. Does that count? Lol



im the goddess said:


> hope it wasn't at my side door since i don't have a side door


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

-ahem-

Firstly, let me state that I have, indeed, been reaped. Yesterday, in fact. It has taken me until now to calm down enough to post this without sounding like a yahoo. Too much praise (even when earned) sometimes sounds a bit fakey, so I will refrain. I will not use all caps. I will not use gratutious exclamation points. I will not pour out effluent (but completely warranted) praises and thank-yous. I will defer to being completely, wholly, entirely and unflinchingly honest.

I. Love. My. Reaper. Gift.​
I have never had such a wonderful gift sent to me by a stranger. It is so wonderful, so perfect, so absolutely spot-on, that I literally got dizzy from excitement when I saw what I had gotten.



The box arrived, watching me with a hint to the interior bounty. 









The card inside let me know who my wonderful secret reaper was.








Then... the glorious insides. (Apologies that the pictures turned out so poorly.)







A Mummy's Hand








and a display of Egyptian Faience Amulets for my Egyptology Room

I was, and still am, gobsmacked. These were made with thoughtfullness, generosity, and care, and Blueczarina, I thank you. Deeply. Honestly. Amazedly. Thank you again and again. It's possible they may become 365 decor in my house when not in the haunt and I will think of you each time I look at them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

More awesome pictures of awesome reapings!

I love them all!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Whoa....that mummy hand is soooo cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow great reap for sure and dang that mummy hand looks real great job


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the skull/candle/books,, awesome job on those,,, and the jar with the little skelly in it,, very cool,, I probably would keep it out all year too!  

oh,, love the mummy hand,,! seriously cool! and the Egyptian artifacts,, I have never dealt with that as a theme, not sure why, I watch every thing on ancient Egypt that I can,, ( did you ever see where they dna" some mummys they found put did not know who they were?? they turned out to be king tut;s mom and grandma,,, that crap totally mesmerizes me! LOL!! I am a goof! ) 

I mailed my gift today,, some one is supposed to receive it Saturday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blueczarina, way to really nail a theme! Fantastic gifts!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind compliments all. 

And I'm so glad it arrived safely and that you liked everything Eviliz!  That means a lot. When I saw you had an Egyptian theme I was quite excited. I've always loved Egyptian stuff. Ancient Egyptian history and culture has always fascinated me, so I enjoyed making your projects. And I thought I would make something you can hang since you said you have little shelf space. I was thinking Victorian/ Edwardian style curio box with antiquities some Howard Carter type might have. I'm so glad it fit so well with what you wanted. Enjoy!

And Araniella, you made some neat things. I really like the little jar. That's so cute. And the frames and skull are quite cool too. People have made some neat crafts for Mini Reaper.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Dear victim, I will be shipping today. On my way to the beach right now to pick up something else to go into the box.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear Victim, I am shipping today. You probably know that since I'm sure my swearing at the #@$%&*#!! box is loud enough to be heard worldwide. So far I have tried 4 boxes and none of them are quite the right size: 1" too short, 1/2" too narrow, 2" too shallow...you get the idea. I'm ready to bite the bullet and just use a hugely oversized box and a billion foam peanuts. I hope you like what I send.

Saki--I'll send info as soon as I've posted [and stopped swearing].


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

CDW said:


> Are you trying to put them in an album, or just put them into a post here? The albums will complain mercilessly if you try to put anything resembling a reasonably-sized picture into them, but generally you can add as large a picture as you like through the post editing interface, and the forum software will resize it as needed.


I tried both. I'll try again later today.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The pieces for the Egyptian theme are so creative. May have to try my hand at replicating them, though it would not be very easy.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love, love the mummy stuff!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the mummy stuff. I have a bathroom done in egyptian and that would fit in quite nicely. Tutorial please.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Some one just got REAPED!!!!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear victim, I have turned over keeping of your package to a shipping service. They said Thursday. Maybe earlier. Let's hope nothing gets loose and crawls out in transit.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great stuff!! That mummy hand does look real!
Like all the stuff everyone has done.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Victory is mine!! Sort of. I have managed to upload a photo so I'm claiming victory. Here's what I got from my Mini-Reaper.










those pumpkins really creep out the wife. I was planning to make dollar store flamingo vultures so I am very pleased to get a pair of them. The shrunken head, however, is the piece de resistance. It gets a place of honor on my voodoo grave. Thanks again, Lady Sherry!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! glad you were victorious, Ondeko!!!! Love the Flamingo vultures, they turned out great! I agree,, the shrunken head is fantastic,, love the faces on the pumpkins, but I do see where they might creep some one out!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

That's awesome. There must be a trend on here, for making over flamingos. The pumpkins are cool. I'm not much on shrunken heads, though, but, great haul.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap the pumpkins do have creepy faces


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Package went out earlier today (Deadline? What deadline?). According to the US Postal Service, come Tuesday somebody's getting reaped!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

*I got reapped*

First off sorry if this sounds incoherent I have been up since 3 am doing Star Wars Weekends at Disney's Hollywood Studios. 

When we got home there was a huge box waiting for me! OK I'll admit I didn't take a pic of the box even thought I thought I did . 

VW girl was very and I mean very good to me! Thank you so much for all these lovely Items you have sent a hand made candle holder amazing, a couple of baskets cups with yummy drinks, a really cool Jack-o Lanturn, and last but not least a cool wall art spider web decoration. 









































The pictures do not do all of these great items justice it was a wonderful surprise to come home to thanks again vwgirl you were totally amazing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap whoo loving seeing all the gifts


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these is pretty great!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ondeko said:


> Victory is mine!! Sort of. I have managed to upload a photo so I'm claiming victory. Here's what I got from my Mini-Reaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had fun making the stuff for you. It sparked ideas for my graveyard. I am glad that you are pleased with everything. Enjoy.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29, you are more then welcome. Sorry it took so long for me to get this to you. Glad you liked it!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Are we clear as far as rescue reaping goes? I'll be traveling, but if need be, I'll volunteer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Are we clear as far as rescue reaping goes? I'll be traveling, but if need be, I'll volunteer.


not sure i have 4 people i am still waiting to hear from sending message again today see what i can find out 
*Please if you have sent your gift and not let me know can you do so . If there is any problems again let me know asap.
Thanks so much*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/secret-reaper-groupies.html
this is for the SRGroopies page. for banter and fun while we wait for the next SR


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woo, just got reaped! I asked for oddities for a shelf and I got some great ones! I got a heart in a jar, (the picture does not do justice, it looks like a real heart with flesh hanging off!) a jar of embalming fluid and a potion bottle lantern to burn the embalming fluid in! I have never seen the potion bottle lantern before and I absolutely LOVE the idea! And last but not least, to round out the treats in the spirit of Halloween, my reaper got me some candy....yes that is a candy covered scorpion in the picture! Thanks The-Dullahan for the great gifts!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow..that heart is wonderfully nasty! I want one.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Let me know if you need a rescue reaper.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great reaps everyone. The doll face pumpkins are really creepy, I agree. Love the candles vwgirl, and nice jars Dullahan. Br1mston3, personally, I'd leave the scorpion alone. LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Postman: "What are you shipping?"
The-Dullahan, " A heart, some embalming fluid, and a scorpion. You know, normal type stuff."

Look on postman's face, priceless.

Sorry, I just thought this was too funny


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Let me know if you need a rescue reaper.


i will thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Woo, just got reaped! I asked for oddities for a shelf and I got some great ones! I got a heart in a jar, (the picture does not do justice, it looks like a real heart with flesh hanging off!) a jar of embalming fluid and a potion bottle lantern to burn the embalming fluid in! I have never seen the potion bottle lantern before and I absolutely LOVE the idea! And last but not least, to round out the treats in the spirit of Halloween, my reaper got me some candy....yes that is a candy covered scorpion in the picture! Thanks The-Dullahan for the great gifts!


great stuff whoot


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I too am available as a rescue reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am too SakiGirl,, (rescue reaper)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

vwgirl said:


> I too am available as a rescue reaper.





bethene said:


> I am too SakiGirl,, (rescue reaper)


got you both down  still just waiting on hearing back from 3 people now


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I got my Reap today as well (Actually earlier, but I have been away at Spooky Empire's May-hem/Halloween Extreme/Transworld event over the weekend and used the...several gallons of gas one way (Hearses: not known for fuel economy) to return home this evening.

OffMyMeds sent me...basically the coolest-looking box EVER. I was almost upset to have to open it.

I received three large vials. One with tails in it, one with teeth and another with a large tusk and some spanish moss. Awesome! However, one of the vials has cracked (No worries, I totally have a replacement) but I will wait to do justice to my excellent gift before I acquire a photograph (Awesome box included)

BR1MSTON3! Glad you liked it! One thing about your comment though:



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I got a heart in a jar, (the picture does not do justice, it looks like a real heart with flesh hanging off!)


I'll tell you lot the trick behind making realistic-looking Hearts, but you must promise to keep it a secret!

...
...
...

That IS a real heart that I preserved for you.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Postman: "What are you shipping?"
> The-Dullahan, " A heart, some embalming fluid, and a scorpion. You know, normal type stuff."
> 
> Look on postman's face, priceless.
> ...


That's...pretty normal for me.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

this is my voodoo grave where I plan to use the shrunken head I got from Lady Sherry.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

So I just figured out what this Rescue Reaper is. Well, I see we won't need any more, but next time around I will happily nominate myself for that as well.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

It suddenly occurred to me that USPS packages don't end up at my doorstep, but at the apartment complex mailboxes, so I wouldn't know whether I had received a package or not today from USPS. Off I went, and what did I find? I had been REAPED!









Pumpkinqueen29, this is awesome! I had actually just been looking at some pictures from Surrell that people had posted in an older Haunted Mansion thread on another forum, and I was thinking "man, I wish I had that Surrell book..." and then it appeared in my mailbox! It's pretty much the Haunted Mansion bible, so now I have some reading to do...









But wait, there's more! Now, I grew up in Florida. Disney World (and Disney souvenir shopping) has some major nostalgia for me, so this little package of Disney goodies is just wonderful now that I'm far away from Orlando. We've got two HM tombstone pins:









and an Olszewski box with my favorite stretching portrait:















They even came in a little Disney shopping bag. Thanks again, Pumpkinqueen! You really picked some awesome gifts! Now, to get back to reading Surrell...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the haunted mansion stuff way way cool the book is killer and so is the little box of stretching great reap


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The-Dullahan said:


> So I just figured out what this Rescue Reaper is. Well, I see we won't need any more, but next time around I will happily nominate myself for that as well.


ya i still have had no word from 3 people hoping they are just on vacation for the holiday. I will let my rescue reaps know if i need you for sure this week


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

What great readings we are having.  I'm loving all of the pictures! Saki, I really can't thank you enough for putting all of this together for us. Such a blast!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Super reaps peeps!! 
I MUST get to Disney Market Place & do some shopping!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

CDW: great Gifts. Pumpkinqueen: I love the pins.. We collect Disney Pins, and I have never seen those.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, my package wa supposed to have been delivered yesterday at 11:25 am, my victim has not been on at all that I saw, at least this thread,, I know on my reaper some people have to deal with that, this is the first time, I feel bad for others .. now for me ,,,  JK!!!!!!! but I do hope they like it .... hope they are not one Saki Girl is waiting on too,,,


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Hah!

I present you...My Reaper Gift!

I immediately noted the lovely box.


















It has Fetal Pigs on it, which is perfect, since that seems to be largely what I am known for around here. I think that photo on the side may in fact be of a preserved, skeletal ancestor of mine.










As much fun as I had with the box, the contents were even better. Not the BEST photo, but allow me to elaborate. These three vials contain the aforementioned teeth/tusks/tails. The tails are very nice (though difficult to see in the photo) and most definitely appear to be Mink in origin.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. This was so much fun and a bit more challenging to the creative process to use what we've stockpiled as there arent many places to buy things right now.

And for me..little less rushed this time of year.

Is it big-reaper time yet? Can"t wait!



Druidess said:


> What great readings we are having.  I'm loving all of the pictures! Saki, I really can't thank you enough for putting all of this together for us. Such a blast!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been patiently waiting for someone to ask this but no one has and am dying to know "What kind of heart is that?"


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

CDW 

I am so pleased that you enjoyed your gifts! I enjoyed picking them out and bonus I got your favorite portrait! Enjoy.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Katster said:


> I have been patiently waiting for someone to ask this but no one has and am dying to know "What kind of heart is that?"


Oh, my apologies. Actually, my recipient asked me. They wanted to use it for a Raven's Heart and eventually figured out it was real, to which my previous comment confirmed. I had to admit that they were close.

It is from a Chicken. Over the weekend, someone advised me to create an Etsy store for selling my preserved animals/animal parts, oil/bottle candles and other oddities. Thinking about doing that.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The-Dullahan said:


> Over the weekend, someone advised me to create an Etsy store for selling my preserved animals/animal parts, oil/bottle candles and other oddities. Thinking about doing that.


I think you should. You would have such a unique set of things to sell.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Popping in after a long Memorial Day weekend! Great reaps everyone! As for me, I MAY have been reaped but won't know until tomorrow. Our packages from USPS are delivered to the community office and we only get a slip in our mailboxes that we have received anything. I have TWO slips, so I have two packages, but they aren't open until 8am tomorrow! (And they have been closed since 3pm THURSDAY, uuughghhh) 
The horror! BUT, to calm myself a bit, I AM expecting some other stuff.. Honestly though, I HOPE I've been reaped!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Glad you liked your Reap, The-Dullahan. I must admit you were a very challenging Victim for me. The box was the easiest part! Those are indeed mink tails. 
I'm so sorry one of the vails was broken :-( 

still waiting ...........


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope everyone in US had a fun &safe holiday weekend! Can't wait to see who gets reaped tomorrow! More pictures! Please!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

It is possible my victim will be reaped earlier than anticipated.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know Silver Lady already mailed her package off and she is still waiting to be reap. Who else is waiting?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

It appears from the above resent post that offmymeds is waiting, and so am I. I haven't seen Saki say she's been reaped. And Beyondbzr may have been reaped over the weekend, but she's not confirmed. Any one else? I'm being patient.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> It appears from the above resent post that offmymeds is waiting, and so am I. I haven't seen Saki say she's been reaped. And Beyondbzr may have been reaped over the weekend, but she's not confirmed. Any one else? I'm being patient.


Yep i am still waiting There is about 10 people on list if i remmber right it is at home  
I am still waiting for person to get back to me who has not Please get back to me today i need to know if you shipped. Thank you


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Well BOO... I got my packages, but they were the just the ones I was expecting. No reap for me yet... 

In other news.... Today my victim MAY get their bloody box! I hope!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I sure hope to get in all future reaps! It has been fun seeing everyone's items. And being an observer for one is great! That lets me know what goes into it & what is expected.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

byondbzr said:


> Well BOO... I got my packages, but they were the just the ones I was expecting. No reap for me yet...
> 
> In other news.... Today my victim MAY get their bloody box! I hope!


I love that box and can't wait to see the look on the postal delivery person's face, lol.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The delivery service appears to believe reaping will occur today. Then they added, "Maybe". So, Dear Victim, it will be TODAY! Maybe.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha! I had no idea that this package would be for me. And I can tell you my SR byondbzr was so thoughtful, and did so much work on my gifts, 
I just can't get over it. 









Drat, I didn't get to see the mailman's face because he left the package locked in the larger box by our mailbox (they leave the key in your smaller mailbox), but I am sure it was priceless. 

My daughter and my grandson were here to help open it, so we were all excited to see what was inside.

First a grand note, beautifully done.










I liked the way she put instructions on potion labels on the packages.










This was a homemade (and signed and dated, yay!) 2-part mummy candle. My grandson said, "Whoa." So did I !!! So creative.










And the portrait of Dracula - I love all the classic monsters, you know!










And, yummy candy.










And - she made me an awesome custom medieval banner. (Something I asked for specifically, but didn't expect to come true, lol.)










byondbzr, your gifts were beyond the best! Thank you so much. I am a very happy haunter today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap great job so cool


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Haha! I had no idea that this package would be for me. And I can tell you my SR byondbzr was so thoughtful, and did so much work on my gifts,
> I just can't get over it.
> byondbzr, your gifts were beyond the best! Thank you so much. I am a very happy haunter today.


YAY it arrived in one piece! I hope the banner is still together, I don't sew, and I was worried about the Fabri Tac. It is my favorite glue for fabrics, BUT, that gold trim was peeling a bit. So I just applied more glue.. Glue fixes everything, right?? LOL.

I do like the banner, may make one for myself now, and I am definitely making a mummy candle holder too! Hated parting with it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> This was a homemade (and signed and dated, yay!) 2-part mummy candle. My grandson said, "Whoa." So did I !!! So creative.


He is too PRECIOUS! Glad I could blow his mind!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

It was today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> It was today.


whoot who eles is got goodies waiting


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the mummy candle....such great stuff! And very creative on the banner. Great box with great stuff!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

offmymeds said:


> I'm so sorry one of the vails was broken :-(


No worries, I had one all set to replace it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, it was today, and the lucky recipient was me! Ondeko, I cannot thank you enough. Everything is fabulous, and the time and care creating the items is noted. I love the candle, but I have a feeling you knew I would. I squealed when I unwrapped it. The spell book is beautiful, and my first spell book. The tombstone is great, and it is even signed so I can always remember my first reaping. LOL The parking signs and the bugs are really fun. I may take one of the signs and hang it up at my desk at work. And finally, the little spider, I am really impressed that you made that. It is beautiful. thank you for making my first secret reaper so special. I love it all. I'm not sure I found the clues. I have to check one thing first. I used your location to figure out who you were. The other is the candle I think. But then there is the signature and drawing on the bottom of the stone. (it was the signature on the stone. I found the Ondeko mask on the internet). Thank you again Ondeko!


ondeko said:


> The delivery service appears to believe reaping will occur today. Then they added, "Maybe". So, Dear Victim, it will be TODAY! Maybe.


Without further delay, the photos:


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap whoot and Ondeko, the candle turned out sweet 
that spider gem is way way cool . great stuff for sure.

i so on the next one have to remember to sign the stuff i make great idea


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

im the goddess--You are very welcome. I'm glad you like everything. I'm also glad it seems to have arrived intact--I'm never sure if tombstones are going to survive shipping. I was really frustrated by the candle as it was where all the prop making failures we occurring and it was the one thing I *knew* you would love. The 2 hints to my identity were my signature in Japanese and the hand made glass spider gem. The signature was the more obvious hint because, well, it's a signature even if it's in another language. The glass gem was pretty subtle since you would have to have seen posts in other threads were I mention being a glass artist.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ondeko: you certainly cannot tell you had any problem with the candle. It is beautiful. Did you make the glass bobbles on it too? We just put our entertainment center together and back into the family room yesterday after having a new floor put in, and all the items have a place of honor on display in the cabinet. I could not have asked for a more spectacular reap. I need to keep gushing praise.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Love both those reaps! I just love the craftsmanship of the homemade items, everyone is doing such great work here!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the spider gem!!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Ondeko: you certainly cannot tell you had any problem with the candle. It is beautiful. Did you make the glass bobbles on it too? We just put our entertainment center together and back into the family room yesterday after having a new floor put in, and all the items have a place of honor on display in the cabinet. I could not have asked for a more spectacular reap. I need to keep gushing praise.


Thanks! I'm very glad you like everything. LOL the red gems are cheap acrylic things I got in the clearance aisle at Michaels. They looked perfect and were really, really cheap so it made sense. I wanted to make a display stand for it, but I ran out of time. You might be able to use one of those inexpensive folding plate stands to display it.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Araniella said:


> Love the spider gem!!!!


Thanks! I just learned the technique about 2 weeks ago and I'm starting to get a handle on it. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this should be a great week of reaps cant wait to see pics of the next reap  


I just want to thank everyone for making this so much fun and i am so looking forward to the next reaper


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Ondeko every thing you made and sent to your victim was fantastic great job!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Updated only waiting to hear back from one person now WHOOT .

thank you everyone


----------



## Secret Reaper (Aug 23, 2012)

To my as-yet unreaped victim! 

I admit it. Memorial Day had me busy. All those flags and flowers, I got distracted and there's really no excuse for it. I haven't forgotten you! 

Ghoul things come to those who wait, 
Your Secret Reaper


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Katster said:


> Ondeko every thing you made and sent to your victim was fantastic great job!!!!


Thanks! I appreciate the appreciation.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady wanted me to let you know, she gotten emailed about her not being forgotten and something about the Reaper's almost slice it's foot off?


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

To my victim:

There's a little matter I forgot to mention...the USPS (United States Postal Spooks) have selected your package to fill their quota of problems that it takes Google less than a second to resolve, but that USPS has provide several forms in triplicate for, and they'll haunt your package until they feel like returning it to you. 

Which will hopefully be in the next couple of days. Sorry for the delay...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Silver Lady wanted me to let you know, she gotten emailed about her not being forgotten and something about the Reaper's almost slice it's foot off?


Hun ? I hope the reaper is ok cutting a foot almost off is not good


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I sure hope to get in all future reaps! It has been fun seeing everyone's items. And being an observer for one is great! That lets me know what goes into it & what is expected.


i did the second round of secret reaper last year for halloween and had a complete blast. my victims list of likes and dislikes was pretty hard to work with but i pulled it off and she said she liked everything. i only hope she wasnt just being nice lol. it is so much fun stalking and putting together a list of things to buy or create for your victim and then making said things and waiting for them to receive it and post about it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been reaped whoot 
I want to say a big thank you to pumpkinking30 you did a outstanding job i love everything!!!!

and now to share 
this got me excited 


i open and see 


enclosed is a very nice letter and a how to make shrinking heads 


and inside omg a shrinking head that is amazing, a voodoo doll, the book i can not wait to read and photos of Marie Laveau voodoo priestess and her crypt 




again thank you for the great gift !!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool voodoo stuff Saki & Pumpkinking.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I love the voodoo doll Saki girl and the shrunken head reminds me of me MOM! LOL!!! Great reap guys!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, love the shrunken head!!!! so cool! and the voodoo doll is pretty awesome!!! Great job Pumpkinking30, and lucky Saki Girl for a great haul!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That voodoo stuff is pretty scary! Nice job.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reap! Pumpkinking30 did a wonderful job!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice reap! I love the portrait of Marie Laveau.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wow everyone is so creative. i cant wait till the big reapings in the fall! wishing i would have signed up for this one but money is still tight.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

bethene said:


> oh,, love the shrunken head!!!! so cool! and the voodoo doll is pretty awesome!!! Great job Pumpkinking30, and lucky Saki Girl for a great haul!


Thanks, but I have to admit, the voodoo doll was store bought. I did make the shrunken head and put the pictures together, though.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkinking30, I don't know if that is the line of "dolls" i keep seeing in the little gift stores, but I love yours & the keychain ones I keep seeing carded in gift shops. Soon I won't be able to refrain from buying a few.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I was reaped too!! and it was so totally worth the wait!
Thank you CDW for my awesome reap!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

and more pics. Everything was perfect and fits my theme so well, I love it all!! 




























the skulls eye glow....I also received a "research" page was fantastic describing each item! It was very very clever!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OMM, those are some crafty gifts, and they will go well with your theme this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love that skull wicked cool and the tree thing another fantastic reap


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Great reap, Love the way the skull is displayed offmymeds! Saki love the voodoo stuff, delightfully creepy shrunken head! Pumpkingking, got to ask where you buy your voodoo dolls around here? (I live in Seminole County just up the road)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

AWESOME!! Great score!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice creepy reap!! 
Br1mston3 Below is a pic of the ones i've seen at the candle/gift shop in Mt. Dora
http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mej8A1DxXdwvOypKDnMO-cA.jpg


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Pumpkinking30, I don't know if that is the line of "dolls" i keep seeing in the little gift stores, but I love yours & the keychain ones I keep seeing carded in gift shops. Soon I won't be able to refrain from buying a few.


It might be the same company. This one was actually at Walmart (I know, you can find anything at Walmart) it was on the isle that's near the cash registers in every store. The one that has the Pokemon cards and Magic the Gathering stuff. These were in a medium sized box and came in little individual baggies.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> I was reaped too!! and it was so totally worth the wait!
> Thank you CDW for my awesome reap!
> View attachment 154728


that thing looks like a modified one of these










either way, very cool.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is so cool, off my meds,,what a fantastic haul!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone should bbe getting reaped today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it was me,, I was reaped by Candymom,,, went to the flea market, and when I got home, a box was sitting by the door,,, yay!!!!! inside I got 2 fabulous wind glasses with rib/skelly on them,, a set of fake spell book spines, which will be fantastic on a shelf in my witch hut,, a potions book,, cool lantern style led light string.. will also look great by the witches, creepy cloth,, I use ALOT of that so always can use more! and rat silhouette cut outs.. Thank you thank you,, I love it all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Bethene, love the wine glasses. I know my girls (spookyone and NOWHINING) would love that as well.

I got reaped today too. I LOVE EVERYTHING from the Secret Reaper. My potion bottles were stole from NOWHINING and into the Kitchen it went. LOL!

Meanwhile, the pictures wont load so i will try it again.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

That is a great reap bethene!!

Silver Lady- Another great reap, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am still waiting, boooo! Know it will be worth it though!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

great reaps! really getting me in the halloween spirit following this thread.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i love the potions too cool!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps! Thanks for sharing pics with us.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more great reaps whoot that is so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Please if anyone else has not received a gift please pm me right away


----------



## candymom (May 11, 2011)

Bethene was both reaper and victim, and when I got her WONDERFUL box last week ... I realized what I had planned to send was too similar, (not to mention mine weren't as elegant looking.) SO... I had to start from scratch and I'm glad you liked what I did finally decide to send your way, Bethene. I LOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEE my stuff! 

So, folks, prepare to be amazed by how awesome my victim/reaper is!!


(this is Zephyr. He had to help)​

















































Stupid flash!!!! These are some GORGEOUS potion ingredient jars!!





































I also got food color, and a whole lot of other cool stuff I didn't get good enough pictures to post. You're the best, Bethene! Thank you!!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

bethene said:


> it was me,, I was reaped by Candymom,,, went to the flea market, and when I got home, a box was sitting by the door,,, yay!!!!! inside I got 2 fabulous wind glasses with rib/skelly on them,, a set of fake spell book spines, which will be fantastic on a shelf in my witch hut,, a potions book,, cool lantern style led light string.. will also look great by the witches, creepy cloth,, I use ALOT of that so always can use more! and rat silhouette cut outs.. Thank you thank you,, I love it all!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome haul. I love the glasses and potion book!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Saki.Girl, what we should do is post pictures of our reaps in action, closer to Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Candymom great stuff you got love the book and potion bottles


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Woohooo! I was reaped! ...(wait for it, wait for it))......

Way back on Tuesday, and I didn't know about it, so major BOO to that. I am spitting fumes over it actually. To my reaper Druidess, I AM SO SORRY! I bet you have been worrying and wondering why i haven't posted, and just a few days ago I mentioned not being reaped yet, AFTER this was delivered. Sorry to freak you out!

The reason I didn't get it right away is due to our new community rules. We got a new manager last fall. She made USPS stop delivering directly to our doors. Instead, you get a slip in your mailbox telling you that you have a package at the community office. So, you take your slip in to pick up your mail. Trouble with this is, the slip doesn't always make it into the mailboxes. I received no slip on Tuesday. It's happened to me and several neighbors. You have a package you don't know about, sitting in limbo for a week or two, until you figure out you should have gotten something but didn't. I went to the office this morning, sure enough my awesome reaping package WAS there, and I WAS pissed. I gave them a good piece of my mind about it. but I bet nothing will change.... 

But you know what, I cannot think bad thoughts... I have a package to dive into right NOW!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

The first thing I must mention... Druidess made me laugh my butt off! Remember my ghostie? I sent it out last October during secret reaper. It has traveled back to me within just THREE reaps! I love that, he'll be going back out on my victims gift this fall too! Bet he has some tales to tell if only he could speak!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya ghostie haha

Ya everyone has gotten a gift. What a fantastic Mini reaper this has been now ready for the big one for sure..


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I think i'll write the names of all his "victims" on the back of ghostie. So far, that is me, Saki, and Druidess. And of course who I reap this fall will go on it. That will be neat to keep track of!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG, I got awesome stuff! Still taking pics, but here's some to start with...

A great card!
















Love these witchy stickers and Halloween confetti!









Creepy brain mold to make treats that will gross my kids out, lol. Yes, I am THAT mom... hee hee hee....
















Fizzy drink mix, more fun to have with the kids!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, back with more awesomeness..

Esmeralda's Insta-Potion.. 









Sands Of Time jar... Pics don't do it justice!























Last but definitely not least, is this exquisite dragon wand. She crafted and cleansed it and I am in love with it. Not just Halloween decor, but something that speaks much more to my soul and will be cherished forever.









Druidess, you are awesome. I love all the goodies you sent. Thank you for all the thought, the time spent, the care in making my presents. LOVE THEM!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great reaps everyone. I was out and about all weekend, and I had four great reaps to view today.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for sharing your reaps! As a realatively new member, I enjoyed seeing the thought & talents that went into the gifts you've done for eachother. 
BRAVO!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OH my, great reaps! 

Love the rib glasses, ALL the potion bottles and spell book.
Wow, that Sands of time one is awesome! 

How lucky are we all to be part of this great group!!!!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Absolutely love that Sands of Time Jar. Was off the net for a few days and came back to find quite a few reaps and loved going through it all and truly am going to miss all the excitement this Reap has generated! So thank you Saki for putting it all together and thanks to all of my fellow Reapers and Victims for sharing everything! It has been an awesome experience!!! Also a special Thank You to Spinechiller my very own Reaper and to Beautiful Nightmare my Victim!!!
I LOVE YOU GUYS!!! Now back to your regular programming.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are all very welcome. This was what I needed to motivate my self for Halloween this year. There is nothing better then creating and making someone's day this was a blast .
I so look forward to big reapper hope it's sooner then way later  I ready for another victim lol


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just how amazing was this for this being a mini-reaper!?! Such wonderful and thoughtful items. 

I just started trying to master a new technique that I hope I can use for my next Victim in August/September. While I don't want the summer to fly by....I can't wait at the same time.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

byondbzr said:


> OK, back with more awesomeness..
> 
> Esmeralda's Insta-Potion..
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you like everything! It truly was a blast working on it all!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki--did we manage to get through without needing any rescue reapers?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Saki--did we manage to get through without needing any rescue reapers?


we sure did no rescue reapers needed everyone received a gift


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

woohoo! what an awesome group of reapers that no one had to be rescued! hopefully everyone else follows suit for the big reaps in the fall. only 2 more months till halloween stuff starts coming out in stores! so wishing i had signed up for this one but, oh well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> woohoo! what an awesome group of reapers that no one had to be rescued! hopefully everyone else follows suit for the big reaps in the fall. only 2 more months till halloween stuff starts coming out in stores! so wishing i had signed up for this one but, oh well.


i know makes me want to do a july one Halloween in July instead of Christmas LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

This has been so much fun! Thank you saki.girl!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes thank you Saki!!  was lots of fun..


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> we sure did no rescue reapers needed everyone received a gift


Completely awesome.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> i know makes me want to do a july one Halloween in July instead of Christmas LOL


July works for me


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> July works for me


Hummm maybe a mini reaper 2 with july sending date before big one


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

If it does come to be, I would love to get in on it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> If it does come to be, I would love to get in on it.


i am liking the sound of a mini reaper 2 hummm


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The mini-reaper was really fun this time around. Thank you for organizing it, Saki Girl. You did a great job.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> The mini-reaper was really fun this time around. Thank you for organizing it, Saki Girl. You did a great job.


thank you


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I nominate Saki Girl for the header of mini reaper round 2. You did such a wonderful job. No rescue reapers needed. I really do enjoy getting items from people I don't know but they have done research on the forum of me. Sometimes they make or buy something you didn't even think of or that is on the to do list that never seems to get finished. I have been apart of the 2 full reapers last year and this mini reap and have been happyly excited everytime. I stalk the usp and usps guys til I get my goodies.
It also gets me out in the shop and its amazing how much actually gets done while waiting for something to dry that you made your victim.
That is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

am going to get it posted up now for round 2  


LadySherry said:


> I nominate Saki Girl for the header of mini reaper round 2. You did such a wonderful job. No rescue reapers needed. I really do enjoy getting items from people I don't know but they have done research on the forum of me. Sometimes they make or buy something you didn't even think of or that is on the to do list that never seems to get finished. I have been apart of the 2 full reapers last year and this mini reap and have been happyly excited everytime. I stalk the usp and usps guys til I get my goodies.
> It also gets me out in the shop and its amazing how much actually gets done while waiting for something to dry that you made your victim.
> That is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

This was so much fun, and my first secret reaper. Thanks Saki for organizing it. Everyone gave and received such great reaps.


----------

